# News - Internet: Valve zum Thema Raubkopien: "Piraten sind bislang nicht erreichte Kunden."



## System (19. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,673380


----------



## Sakurahime (19. Januar 2009)

Richtig so! Ich habe noch vor ca. einer Woche zu meinem Freund gesagt "ich würde gern Mirror's Edge spielen - aber ich hätte es gern über Steam" und siehe da: Die News von Gestern - Mirror's Edge gibts über Steam! (Natürlich wurde es sofort gekauft...) und das ohne diesen lästigen Securom... Ich unterstütze Valve voll und ganz!

Ich meine - leute wolle die Spiele möglichst schnell spielen. Man schaue sich nur die ganzen Europäer an die "Aion - Tower of Eternity" jetzt schon auf Koreanisch spielen. Das ist ein änlicher Fall: wir müssen eben noch 4-6 Monate warten... (Natürlich istr das bei einem MMO viel schwieriger mit der Lokalisierung, aber das Beispiel zeigt - die Leute wollen sofort spielen!)


----------



## Qu1cksh07 (19. Januar 2009)

SecuROM ist leider ein Kopierschutz der nur die ehrlichen Kunden prellt. Ich, ein Kunde der ALLES Originall kauft kann/will GTA 4 NICHT spielen. Einmal wegen dem ganzem Performance scheiß und was ich nicht will sind die ganzen zusatzinstallationen die man dafür machen muss. Wisst ihr, ein Arbeitskollege von mir hat GTA 4 illegal erworben - ohne SecuROM, ohne 10 andere "Du-musst-das-installieren-sonst-kannst-du-nicht-spielen" Installationen und bei ihm, trotz schwächerem Rechner läuft das Spiel hervorragend. Und er hat auch nix dafür bezahlt! Ich habe GTA 4 immer noch nicht - weil es für die ehrlichen Kunden immer noch Probleme gibt. Verarsche, Betrug und einfach nur noch lächerlich ist sowas.


----------



## HLP-Andy (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

@Qu1cksh07

Das ist sicher ärgerlich, ich sehe nur nicht ganz, was das mit dem Thema zu tun hat.


----------



## I-Eat-Parrots (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Er sagt er hat das Spiel nicht, behauptet aber es nicht spielen zu können. Blaaaa bla bla. 

Ich habe GTA IV original und kann es wunderbar spielen, die zwei Zusatzprogramme stören mich auch nicht. Wenn du es nach dem Patch immer noch nicht zum Laufen bekommst, dann ist das ein Problem, das etwas mit deinem System zu tun hat und nicht mit dem Spiel. Das läuft bei allen, die ich kenne. 

Zum Thema: Könnte einerseits stimmen, andererseits sind es nicht nur Russen, die kopieren, sondern sicher auch der ein oder andere wohlhabende Westeuropäer....


----------



## Bonkic (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Sakurahime am 19.01.2009 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Man schaue sich nur die ganzen Europäer an die "Aion - Tower of Eternity" jetzt schon auf Koreanisch spielen.



wieviele mögen das wohl sein? 
3 oder doch 4?


----------



## Kristian (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ui ui, 
also wenn er das so wirklich gesagt hat, dann sind also in seinen Augen hauptsächlich die Osteuropäer (Russen) die bösen Piraten. 

Ich frage mich ob das wirklich damit zu tun hat, dass man auf die Übersetzung der Spiele warten muss. Raubkopiererei bzw Piraterie liegt doch ganz einfach in der Natur des Menschen. Ich meine jeder Mensch von uns würde zum Dieb werden, wenn er weder für sich noch für andere irgendwelchen Konsequenzen sehen würde.

Nicht jeder Raubkopierer ist ein Wirtschaftsexperte und sieht den verursachten Schaden durch sein Handeln. Auch ist hier die Masse an illegalen Kopien und nicht die einzelne Kopie entscheidend. "Warum soll ich für etwas bezahlen, dass ich auch umsonst bekommen kann? Das kann ruhig ein anderer machen!"

Naja, bald wird sich das Thema erledigt haben, denn in einigen Jahren wird fast keiner mehr die freie Zeit haben und/oder das Geld für solche Dinge. Was wiederum durch die abnehmende Spielzeitdauer in Videospielen zu sehen ist.


----------



## Kristian (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ahso, noch was!

Ich finde es belustigend wie einige hier versuchen Ihr Handeln zu rechtfertigen. Schlechte Qualität, schlechte Beurteilung, schlechte Performance ... unpassende Sternenkonstellation.

Muss man sich als Mensch rechtfertigen, dass man sich menschlich verhält? Es wird raubkopiert weil wir es können!

Yes we can!


----------



## maecky024 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Du darfst nicht von dir auf andere schließen.
Nur weil du dir Software klaust, wie du sagst "Weil du es kannst"
muss das ja nicht auf andere aus zutreffen!

Ich "kann auch raupkopieren" dennoch kauf ich mir die Titel die mich interessieren !




			
				Kristian am 19.01.2009 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahso, noch was!
> 
> Ich finde es belustigend wie einige hier versuchen Ihr Handeln zu rechtfertigen. Schlechte Qualität, schlechte Beurteilung, schlechte Performance ... unpassende Sternenkonstellation.
> 
> ...


----------



## maecky024 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

äh weisst du überhaupt wovon du redest ?

Wenn man sich in der Softwarebranche die Märkte anschaut gibt es
einen signifikanten Unterschied zwischen dem "Westen" und dem "Osten".
Klar wird im sogenannten Westen auch "geklaut" aber schaut man sich
mal die Märkte Russland, China usw. an findet man sehr schnell raus dass
hier die Uhren anders ticken.
In China zb. kannst du dir deine Software "schwarz" am Markt kaufen, das ist
doch ein wenig ne andere Problematik als es du in Deutschland hast.

Darum ist es klar dass den Softwarefirmen in diesen Gegenden einiges
mehr an Profit durch die Lappen geht !



			
				Kristian am 19.01.2009 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ui ui,
> also wenn er das so wirklich gesagt hat, dann sind also in seinen Augen hauptsächlich die Osteuropäer (Russen) die bösen Piraten.
> 
> Ich frage mich ob das wirklich damit zu tun hat, dass man auf die Übersetzung der Spiele warten muss. Raubkopiererei bzw Piraterie liegt doch ganz einfach in der Natur des Menschen. Ich meine jeder Mensch von uns würde zum Dieb werden, wenn er weder für sich noch für andere irgendwelchen Konsequenzen sehen würde.
> ...


----------



## TheChicky (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				maecky024 am 19.01.2009 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> äh weisst du überhaupt wovon du redest ?
> 
> Wenn man sich in der Softwarebranche die Märkte anschaut gibt es
> einen signifikanten Unterschied zwischen dem "Westen" und dem "Osten".
> ...



Also ich glaub, für die Chinesen sind Raubkopien was ganz natürliches, eine Selbstverständlichkeit, das normalste von der Welt. Ähnlich wie Produktpiraterie.

Das kann man mit Europa nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Kristian (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				maecky024 am 19.01.2009 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> äh weisst du überhaupt wovon du redest ?
> 
> Wenn man sich in der Softwarebranche die Märkte anschaut gibt es
> einen signifikanten Unterschied zwischen dem "Westen" und dem "Osten".
> ...



Wenn es in Afrika genau so viele PCs und Internetmöglichkeiten gäbe, dann würde es dieses Problem auch ebenso dort geben. Wir reden hier von Regionen der Erde wo die Menschen auf so eine Art und Weise leben, die wir uns so gar nicht richtig vorstellen können. In einigen dieser Regionen (Russland, China) gab es noch vor einem Jahrzehnt Hungersnöte.. die Menschen mussten schauen wie sie klarkamen. Dabei wurde sicherlich nicht immer "legal" gehandelt. Sowas färbt auf andere Lebensbereiche und die darauffolgendenen Generationen ab. 

Ausserdem gibt es in der Tat einen signifikanten Unterschied zwischen "Ost" und "West". Die einen sind mehr Produzenten und die anderen Konsumenten von Raubkopien. Unschuldig sind beide Seiten dadurch nicht. Ich behaupte, dass weit über die Hälte der deutschen Haushalte mindestens eine Raubkopie bei sich liegen haben. Und in Frankreich und Spanien dürfte dies noch mehr zutreffen.



			
				maecky024 am 19.01.2009 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Du darfst nicht von dir auf andere schließen.
> Nur weil du dir Software klaust, wie du sagst "Weil du es kannst"
> muss das ja nicht auf andere aus zutreffen!
> 
> Ich "kann auch raupkopieren" dennoch kauf ich mir die Titel die mich interessieren !



Ich wüsste nichtmal woher ich die Zeit für das Spielen von so vielen Games und das Filmeschauen finden sollte. Die Möglichkeit raub zu kopieren hätte ich aber sofort und ohne mir sofort ersichtlichen Konsequenzen. 

Ausserdem finde ich es schön, dass du in Zeiten von immerweniger Demos zu Spielen und vermehrt auffallend zensierten Testberichten dazu bereit bist die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. Du bist ein Vorbild! Du bist Deutschland!


----------



## Soulja110 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich denke für den Großteil der Raubkopierer trifft das nicht zu, die wollens einfach kostenlos haben bzw sehen nicht ein dafür Geld auszugeben (haben vllt auch garkein geld dafür) von daher werden sie es sich immer illegal laden.
Auch das Raubkopieren an sich ist ja schon zu nem Sport geworden. So manches Kiddy mit nem DSL 16000 Anschluß kann eben nur ruhig schlafen, wenn es sich 10 Spiele die Woche runterläd egal obs dann auch gezockt wird oder nur in die Ecke fliegt.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 19.01.2009 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich glaub, für die Chinesen sind Raubkopien was ganz natürliches, eine Selbstverständlichkeit, das normalste von der Welt. Ähnlich wie Produktpiraterie.
> 
> Das kann man mit Europa nicht vergleichen.



Ahja, die Chinesen, die bösen.
Und die Russen, gell, die saufen alle den ganzen Tag nur Vodka?

Tatsache, bei soviel Menschenkenntnis krieg' ich glatt Hunger, wahlweise auf Schweinebraten, Sauerkraut, oder Schnitzel...


----------



## Fenris79 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Soulja110 am 19.01.2009 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke für den Großteil der Raubkopierer trifft das nicht zu, die wollens einfach kostenlos haben bzw sehen nicht ein dafür Geld auszugeben ......



hm bei deiner Sichtweise wird sich nix ändern, Holtman hat wenigstens einen Ansatz an dem er Arbeiten kann, und nicht nur "jammern".


----------



## HLP-Andy (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Auch ein interessanter Ansatz zum Thema Raubkopien: http://www.redlynxtrials.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1048 (siehe Posting von Entwickler "sebbbi")


----------



## Feuerfalke (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Im Prinzip hat Holtman viel eher Recht als manche Leute hier denken. 

Sicher ist es eine Frage des Geldes, ob man sich ein PC-Spiel kauft oder nicht. Man kann die Verhältnisse hier und in vielen östlichen und asiatischen Märkten aber nicht so einfach vergleichen, wie das manche hier tun.
Die Rechnung "kannst Du Dir vorstellen, wie lange man für 50Euro in den GUS arbeitet" stimmt so nicht, da dort ein Spiel auch nicht 50 Euro kostet. Wer Flugsims kennt, hat das erst kürzlich erfahren dürfen: BlackShark kostet in den GUS knapp 12 Euro, hier 49,99. So groß ist die Ungerechtigkeit gemessen am Einkommen also nicht.

Aber in Rußland herrscht im Moment das, was im Westen vor 15 Jahren stattfand: neben den vielen Softwarefirmen sprießen auch Hackergruppen wie Pilze aus dem Boden und nutzen den rechtsfreien Raum in Kombination mit den schnellen Internet-Anbindungen.

Ich denke daher, dass das Hacken und das illegale Runterladen bei manchen einfach Lifestyle ist, wie Soulja110 das ja auch schon schrieb, und da man niemand direkt in die Tasche greift, ist das eher wie ein Grafitti sprühen oder sowas. "Es schadet ja niemand, also was solls?". 

So schick wie böse sein heute gezeigt wird, wie will man da sowas wie Unrechtsbewußtsein bei den Kiddies fördern?


----------



## Belgium (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Mittlerweile haben ja auch die Raubkopien einen grossen Vorteil,  das sie ne gewisse Freie Zone sind, sprich Du musst Dich nicht in der halben Weltgeschichte anmelden, damit Du dieses eine Spiel spielen kannst. Kannst das Spiel installieren/deinstallieren, wie Du willst, sprich sehr viele Vorteile. Oder das sie sogar besser spielbar sind als das Original, zumindest GTA 4, soll in der gecrackten Version, besser sein, als das Original. Ich hab das Original und kann noch immer sagen, das Texturen verschwinden und so...wäre mir vielleicht nicht passiert, wenn ich es irgendwo runtergeladen hätte. Wer weiss...brave Firmen sollte man eh immer unterstützen.


----------



## Huskyboy (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

mit Steam erreicht man piraten aber sicherlich nicht

ist eben doch auch ne geldfrage, da man essen nicht kopieren kann gibt man natürlich erstmal dafür geld aus, ne Wohnung kann man auch nicht kopieren, also auch erstmal da

eine telefonleitung lässt sich nicht kopieren.. jetzt der knackpunkt, Software, Filme, Musik aber schon, daher steht sowas geldausgabetechnisch ganz unten

aber der Industrie rennen schon die bestehenden kunden weg, dank kopierschutz, die sollten erstmal diese sichern bevor man da weiter denkt

die Filmindustrie macht es auch schlau, die veröffentlichen in Russland die filme zeigleich mit Kinostart auf DVD, damit die überhaupt DVDs verkaufen dort, sollten die hier auch mal machen.. ich seh z.b. nicht ein 20€ (inkl cola/Popcorn das gehört dazu!) im Kino zu lassen, wenn ich den film kurz nach DVD start fürn 10er bekomme und den immer gucken kann (und mir das popcorn selbst machen kann) 

der nachteil an der sache ist nämlich da die filme hier dann als R5 landen, quasi nen DVD-Rip mit deutscher Tonspur, und das ist im seltensten fall ne Mikrofon aufnahme, aktuelles beispiel Saw5..


----------



## I-Eat-Parrots (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Belgium am 19.01.2009 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder das sie sogar besser spielbar sind als das Original, zumindest GTA 4, soll in der gecrackten Version, besser sein, als das Original. Ich hab das Original und kann noch immer sagen, das Texturen verschwinden und so...wäre mir vielleicht nicht passiert, wenn ich es irgendwo runtergeladen hätte. Wer weiss...brave Firmen sollte man eh immer unterstützen.



Völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogener Schwachsinn. Ich habe GTA IV auch original und bei mir läuft es perfekt. 

Nuff said.


----------



## Belgium (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				I-Eat-Parrots am 19.01.2009 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 19.01.2009 11:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Huskyboy (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Belgium am 19.01.2009 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> I-Eat-Parrots am 19.01.2009 12:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja bei dir, ich kenn aber fälle wo das original erst nach einer nicht legalen behandlung lief.. und das nach dem patch..


----------



## I-Eat-Parrots (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 19.01.2009 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 19.01.2009 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, auch bei allen meinen Bekannten, die das Spiel besitzen,  deswegen kann ich der Sache nicht so ganz glauben


----------



## Raptor (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 19.01.2009 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ein interessanter Ansatz zum Thema Raubkopien: http://www.redlynxtrials.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1048 (siehe Posting von Entwickler "sebbbi")


Der Ansatz ist interessant, aber eigentlich nur bei reinen Onlinespielen einzusetzen. Generell ist der Ansatz gut, aber auch jede Webanwendung soll möglichst viele Abfragen auf dem Server machen. Bei Onlineanwendungen hat man wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten seine Software zu schützen, weil es nicht reicht die Clientsoftware zu cracken. Ob aber in diesem Fall der Schlüssel wirklich unknackbar ist weiß ich nicht, möglich ist es. Aber wer ein 10 Dollar teures Spiel noch raubkopiert ist arm. Ich kenne jetzt nicht noch mehr Details zu dem aufgeführten Spiel, aber wegen 10 Dollar brauch niemand ein Spiel raubzukopieren. Genial finde ich eigentlich die Gelassenheit von "Sebbi", dem es nichts ausmacht das das Spiel raubkopiert wird, weil der Key zum Onlinespielen anscheinen unknackbar ist.


----------



## Feuerfalke (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Bei GTA und anderen ist das dann aber eher eine Frage des riskanten Kopierschutzes. Das ist aber keine Freikarte für eine free download.


----------



## Gomorra10 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ja, Microsoft hat auch die Raubkopierer in China unterstützt, damit es an Bekanntheit erlangt.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vX5iUv2K1B8

Ab Minute 4.

Nix neues


----------



## TheChicky (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 19.01.2009 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 19.01.2009 10:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll jetzt der Sarkasmus?  Ich glaube du kennst die Dokus und Berichte über China, wo Raubkopien ganz normal auf der Straße verkauft werden, wie bei uns Salat, genauso wie ich.

Soll ich dir noch erzählen, wie viele von meinen Bekannten regelmäßig in die Tschechei fahren, um sich die neuesten Kinofilme für 1,50 € zu kaufen?   

Die Vorurteilkeule hilft da wohl nicht weiter...


----------



## hawkytonk (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				I-Eat-Parrots am 19.01.2009 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 19.01.2009 12:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber du musst doch zugeben, dass wenn alle Welt (alle möglichen Spieler / Käufer von GTA4) behauptet, dass sie Probleme bis haarsträubende Probleme mit dem Spiel hat (inklusive das Spiel nicht zum Laufen bringen zu können), dies aber bei anderen Spielen (auch aktuellen) nicht der Fall ist, am Spiel GTA4, PC-Fassung, irgend etwas faul ist. Oder glaubst du, dass alle nur behaupten, sie hätten Prob's, um sich wichtig zu machen, oder weil sie alle unfähig sind?!   ist doch schon merkwürdig, oder?!


----------



## zorian (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 19.01.2009 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 19.01.2009 10:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich halte auch nicht viel von Pauschalisierungen, aber ich lerne chinesisch und würde behaupten ich kenn mich auch ein bischen in China aus, da ich schon mehrfach dort war und an dem meisten Orten ist es äußerst schwer Originalsoftware zu bekommen. Selbst in großen Kaufhäusern bekommt man keine Originalsoftware. Es gibt praktisch kein Angebot selbst wenn man kaufen möchte, höchtens vielleicht bei Großhändlern die Firmen beliefern. Es ist indem Sinne auch kein Schwarzmarkt, da die Raubkopien ganz normal im Supermarkt, DVD-Laden etc verkauft werden. Vielleicht hat man in Hongkong oder Shanghai mehr Glück, da das Angebot dort etwas westlicher ist,  aber im "echten" China ist es schon so wie Chicky es sagt.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Soulja110 am 19.01.2009 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke für den Großteil der Raubkopierer trifft das nicht zu, die wollens einfach kostenlos haben bzw sehen nicht ein dafür Geld auszugeben (haben vllt auch garkein geld dafür) von daher werden sie es sich immer illegal laden.
> Auch das Raubkopieren an sich ist ja schon zu nem Sport geworden. So manches Kiddy mit nem DSL 16000 Anschluß kann eben nur ruhig schlafen, wenn es sich 10 Spiele die Woche runterläd egal obs dann auch gezockt wird oder nur in die Ecke fliegt.


Und das beste kommt doch erst noch: Wie geil man vor seinen Kumpels prollen kann, wenn man sich jedes Spiel ausm Netz saugen kann. Das solche Individuen nichts weiter als Mitläufer sind, die Anschluss suchen, kriegen die wenigsten auf die Reihe.


----------



## Skade (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Soulja110 am 19.01.2009 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke für den Großteil der Raubkopierer trifft das nicht zu, die wollens einfach kostenlos haben bzw sehen nicht ein dafür Geld auszugeben (haben vllt auch garkein geld dafür) von daher werden sie es sich immer illegal laden.



Du vergisst, dass der Fall in Deutschland einfach sehr selten ist. Ich weiss auf jeden Fall, dass die 3-monatige Lokalisierungsverspätung von Deus Ex dazu geführt hat, dass mein halber Freundeskreis das Spiel per ISDN-Flat oder im Rechenzentrum in 300 Einzelpaketen (Spieldaten, Musik, Sprachausgabe) aus dem Internet zusammen gesucht hat. Das hat Tage(!) gedauert und war sicherlich nicht so angenehm. Wir konntens einfach nicht mehr aushalten.
Als es dann in Deutschland rauskam, hatten wir es alle schon durch und haben uns das Spiel nicht gekauft, dass viele von denen als Meilenstein der Spielegeschichte bezeichnen.

Schaut man allerdings mal ein wenig über den Tellerrand, findet man dieses Problem durchaus. Amerikanische Fernsehserien sind so populär, dass die meisten Leute sie schon gesehen haben, bevor sie in Deutschland draussen sind.(obwohl sich die DVDs verkaufen) Selbst Australien hat mit diesem Problem massiv zu kämpfen, da die Verzögerungen (auch bei Spielen) durchaus zwischen einem halben und zwei Jahren sein können (ohne notwendige Arbeiten, wohlgemerkt!).

Solche Kunden kannst du durchaus noch erreichen. Leute, die aus Prollgründen oder weil sie auf keinen Fall zahlen wollen ziehen, kannst du eh vergessen.


----------



## Huskyboy (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

das würde vorraussetzen das weltweit alles gleichzeitig erscheint, das wär zwar aufwendig aber machbar

mich nervt es auch ewig auf die neue lost oder dr. house staffel zu warten, deswegen guck ich die in englisch und kauf nachher die deutsche DVD, aber im TV gucken tu ich die dann nicht


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

'Du kannst das Spiel in sechs Monaten spielen... Vielleicht...‘

hihi das macht Spaß :p
ich werd russischer publisher


----------



## MrBigX (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Kristian am 19.01.2009 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ui ui,
> also wenn er das so wirklich gesagt hat, dann sind also in seinen Augen hauptsächlich die Osteuropäer (Russen) die bösen Piraten.
> 
> Ich frage mich ob das wirklich damit zu tun hat, dass man auf die Übersetzung der Spiele warten muss. Raubkopiererei bzw Piraterie liegt doch ganz einfach in der Natur des Menschen. Ich meine jeder Mensch von uns würde zum Dieb werden, wenn er weder für sich noch für andere irgendwelchen Konsequenzen sehen würde.
> ...


Der Wirtschaftliche Unterschied zwischen raupkopieren und nicht kaufen existiert nicht.
Und ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass der Großteil der Kopierer es sowiso nicht kaufen würde. Es sind vielleicht 10%, vielleicht auch 20%, die den Firmen durch die Lappen gehen, aber 1000% (bei 10 Kopien für jedes Orignal)? Das glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Kristian am 19.01.2009 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht jeder Raubkopierer ist ein Wirtschaftsexperte und sieht den verursachten Schaden durch sein Handeln.



?? Muss man neuerdings ein Wirtschaftsexperte sein, um zu erkennen, dass man mit Raubkopieren anderen schadet? Ist es soo schwer zu erkennen, dass Diebstahl nur einem nutzt: dem Dieb?? Also, bei allem Respekt: Was du da schreibst, ist Unsinn. Wer ein Spiel kopiert bzw sich aus dem I-Net runterlädt, will nur eines: Geld sparen. Die Konsequenzen sind ihm dabei egal. Aber BEWUSST sind sie allen.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

was ist wenn dieser jemand Hartz4 empfänger ist und nicht mal geld zum sparen hat?


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MrBigX am 20.01.2009 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wirtschaftliche Unterschied zwischen raupkopieren und nicht kaufen existiert nicht.


Was zu beweisen wäre ... du stellst lediglich eine Behauptung ohne Quellen / Statistiken auf.



> Und ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass der Großteil der Kopierer es sowiso nicht kaufen würde.


Meinung ist nicht wissen.   



> Es sind vielleicht 10%, vielleicht auch 20%, die den Firmen durch die Lappen gehen, aber 1000% (bei 10 Kopien für jedes Orignal)? Das glaub ich nicht.


Dann rechne dir doch mal den wirtschaftlichen Unterschied für den Entwickler / Publisher aus wenn 20% mehr verkauft werden würden.

Nimm einfach mal eine durchschnittliche Verkaufszahl von ~100.000 Spielen zu 40 EUR. Wenn man jetzt mit 20% mehr verkauften Exemplaren rechnet wäre das ein Umsatzplus von 800.000 EUR.

Also ein Umsatzverlust von 800.000 EUR ist schon beträchtlich ... findest du nicht auch?


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist wenn dieser jemand Hartz4 empfänger ist und nicht mal geld zum sparen hat?


 

... dann kann er sich eben kein Spiel kaufen bzw. spielen. Wo ist dein Problem? Ist es mittlerweile ein Grundbedarfsmittel immer ein aktuelles Spiel spielen zu können?

Wenn man kein Geld hat, kann man es sich nicht kaufen ... jetzt zu argumentieren er hat kein Geld und lädt desshalb das Spiel runter ist einfach der falsche Ansatz für so eine Diskussion.

Wenn ich etwas haben möchte, muss ich es mir kaufen ... ein paar Monate später wird das Spiel eh günstiger und irgendwann liegt es für 10 EUR in der Pyramide und das kann sich selbst ein Hartz IV Empfänger leisten.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MrBigX am 20.01.2009 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wirtschaftliche Unterschied zwischen raupkopieren und nicht kaufen existiert nicht.
> Und ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass der Großteil der Kopierer es sowiso nicht kaufen würde. Es sind vielleicht 10%, vielleicht auch 20%, die den Firmen durch die Lappen gehen, aber 1000% (bei 10 Kopien für jedes Orignal)? Das glaub ich nicht.



District Judge James P. Jones (West Virginia) hat Ende letzten Jahres eine sehr interessante Stellungnahme dazu abgegeben. Hier ein Zitat:


> The cases cited by the government and RIAA offer many alternative measurements of actual loss other than diverted sales, yet all interested parties have failed to bring sufficient evidence of loss under any theory. There has certainly been some harm to the victims, but without more accurate estimates from the victims it would be very difficult to arrive at an accurate and fair number for a restitution award. The government and the victims who have come forward have failed to meet their burden of proof as to actual loss under § 3664(e). This failed attempt has demonstrated that although there was an injury to the market, as in Chalupnik, the difficulty of determining each victim’s actual loss makes the collective injury inappropriate for MVRA restitution.



Kurz: Kläger kann die vermeintlich entgangenen Einnahmen nicht ausreichend gut beweisen, daher gibt es keine Entschädigung im Rahmen des Mandatory Victims Restitution Act of 1996. 

Die Verluste werden laufend aufgrund falschen Annahmen kalkuliert und so langsam setzt sich das Prinzip durch, dass es keine Entschädigung gibt, wenn die Verluste nicht präzise genug nachgewiesen werden können.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.01.2009 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 10:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann ist es eben auch kein verlust wenn sich dieser jemand eine kopie macht..


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 20.01.2009 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verluste werden laufend aufgrund falschen Annahmen kalkuliert und so langsam setzt sich das Prinzip durch, dass es keine Entschädigung gibt, wenn die Verluste nicht präzise genug nachgewiesen werden können.


Meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg weil das ein falsches Signal sendet.
Man sollte nach dem Niederstwert-Prinzip an die Berechnung rangehen und dementsprechend die Entschädigung berechnen.

Das einige Forderungen der *Industrie absolut überzogen sind wissen wir alle, aber komplett auf die Entschädigung zu verzichten ist mMn ein Zeichen der Bagatellisierung dieses "Vergehens".


----------



## Raptor (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist wenn dieser jemand Hartz4 empfänger ist und nicht mal geld zum sparen hat?


Rechtfertigt das eine Raubkopie (ich hasse diese Wort immer noch)? Eigentlich nicht, denn ich könnte dann genauso gut das folgende sagen:
*****Ist nicht so gemeint sondern nur ein Beispiel*****
"Wenn der genug Zeit zum Spielen hat, dann hat er auch genug Zeit seinen faulen Arsch in Bewegung zu setzen und sich einen Job zu beschaffen, dann kann er auch sparen"
*****Ist nicht so gemeint sondern nur ein Beispiel*****

Solche einfachen Aussagen helfen nicht weiter, wie oben gezeigt lassen sie sich auch leicht verdrehen und zum Gegenteil benutzen.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.01.2009 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 20.01.2009 09:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liegt es damit nicht in der Pflicht des Klägers, diesen Umstand nachzuweisen? Also dass der Angeklagte es ansonsten käuflich erworben hätte und dass dem Kläger genau dadurch ein Schaden entstanden ist? 

Auch aufgrund dessen wurden in den USA schon so einige Klagen der RIAA und diverser Record Labels abgeschmettert.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 20.01.2009 10:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also deine Kindergarten-Logik kannst du echt mal stecken lassen. Auf so einem Niveau zu diskutieren, ist einfach nur


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 20.01.2009 10:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Logik? Natürlich ist es ein Verlust. Der Hartz IV Empfänger hätte auch sparen können und jeden Pfennig dreimal umdrehen können & sich dann das Spiel kaufen können.

Ich bitte dich, in welcher Welt leben wir denn? Nur weil jemand 'arm' ist ist es noch lange nicht okay sich ein Spiel runterladen bzw. woanders zu besorgen.   

Langsam reichts mit irgendwelchen abstrusen Theorien und Ableitungen ab wann und wie eine Kopie 'legal(er)' wird.

Ich sage nochmal: ein Computerspiel ist kein Muss oder zwingend notwendig. Darüber sollten sich einige mal klar werden.


----------



## crackajack (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 20.01.2009 10:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wenn dem Entwickler dadurch 1ct nicht zukommt, dann ist es schon ein Verlust.

Einerseits jammern so viele das Spiel angeblich so teuer wären, aber wenn man die paar Euro den ach so riesigen Publishern "wegnimmt", dann ist es plötzlich kein Problem?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.01.2009 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg weil das ein falsches Signal sendet.
> Man sollte nach dem Niederstwert-Prinzip an die Berechnung rangehen und dementsprechend die Entschädigung berechnen.
> 
> Das einige Forderungen der *Industrie absolut überzogen sind wissen wir alle, aber komplett auf die Entschädigung zu verzichten ist mMn ein Zeichen der Bagatellisierung dieses "Vergehens".


Ich bezog mich nur auf die vollkommen abwegigen Forderungen nach Entschädigung, da kein Schaden nachgewiesen werden kann. Strafen an sich werden separat behandelt, also kann von Bagatellisierung keine Rede sein.


----------



## TheChicky (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 20.01.2009 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 10:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll die Beleidigung? Es ist absolut logisch, was er sagt.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 20.01.2009 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 20.01.2009 10:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo habe ich denn bitteschön jemanden beleidigt?

Edit: Die Logik hinter huskeyboys Beitrag offenbart sich mir auch nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 20.01.2009 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 20.01.2009 10:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum ist das 'abwegig'?  :-o   

Die Strafe selbst geht aber nicht an den Rechteinhaber, das sollte man vllt. mal erwähnen. Ich gebe dir Recht, dass eine pauschale Entschädigung auch nicht immer korrekt ist, z.B. würde ich mich für empfindliche Summen für Leute aussprechen die soetwas 'gewerbemäßig' betrieben haben, sprich Kopien verkauft haben.

Ob man jetzt einer Mutter mit drei Kindern eine hohe Entschädigung 'aufdrücken' muss lassen wir mal außen vor.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 20.01.2009 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 20.01.2009 10:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... dann lies dir mal die Kommentare der anderen Leute durch und sag bitte nochmal, dass es 'absolut logisch' ist.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.01.2009 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 10:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja und am besten noch 2 wochen nichts essen, einer der ein Spiel nicht Kaufen KANN ist kein verlorener kunde, und somit kein verlust

Einer der sich aufgrund von Installationsbeschränkungen, Securom und was weiss ich noch alles ein Spiel kopiert, der ist ein Wirtschaftlicher verlust.. den haben sich hersteller aber dann auch noch selbst zuzuschreiben

Nicht jeder "Raubkopierer" ist ein verlorener Kunde, das wissen die firmen selbst wohl auch, hoffe ich jedenfalls


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 20.01.2009 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 20.01.2009 10:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, ist es nicht. Der Verlust geht immer zum Entwickler, egal, wie klein der Verlust auch sein mag. Wenn jemand ein Spiel kopiert, ist ein Potenzieller Käufer weg. Wenn dieser Jemand das Spiel unbedingt haben will, muss er es halt kaufen. Wenn er es nicht kann, muss er es bleiben lassen. 
Aber ich verstehe immerhin, was er sagen will: Wenn jemand sich das Spiel nicht kaufen könnte, wäre es kein Verlust an den Entwickler, wenn er es kopieren würde. Bezahlen könnte/ würde er ja eh nie etwas. 
Aber Preise von Spielen werden irgendwann einmal gesenkt. Wenn man es nicht für nen Fuffi kaufen kann, dann kauft man es später eben für nen Zwacken


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ja und am besten noch 2 wochen nichts essen, einer der ein Spiel nicht Kaufen KANN ist kein verlorener kunde, und somit kein verlust


Langsam reichts mit diesem Kindergartenniveau und deinen Erklärungen *wann* die Kopie in Ordnung ist für dich.

Sie ist nicht in Ordnung. Punkt. Egal unter welchen Umständen / Voraussetzungen.

Was dieses gebrabbel mit einem Hartz IV Anhänger soll weißt sicherlich nur du, auf die Tatsache das Spiele kein Muss sind gehst du ja mit keiner Silbe ein. Du probierst nur krampfhaft einen Grund zu finden der in deinen Augen das rechtfertigt.

Wenn jetzt allerdings ein Hartz IV Empfänger in deinem Laden ein Spiel entwendet *dann* ist das Geschrei groß und überhaupt keine verständliche Sache. Nein, immerhin hat er tatsächlich einen Diebstahl begangen ( Verpackungseinheit ) entwendet und wird zur Anzeige gebracht bzw. min. mit einem Hausverbot geahndet.

Solange es nur andere trifft ist es nur halb so schlimm, hmm? Quasi ... Peanuts.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

super, ein verlust 0 ist wenn er beim publisher ankommt immer noch 0 und nicht +50 

ich will ja nur darauf hinaus das nicht jeder raubkopierer = einem käufer ist

es ist ein unterschied ob man nur "daten dupliziert" oder etwas festet aus einem laden klaut, in diesem falle ist nämlich wirklich ein verlust da der gegenstand, für den ich den EK preis bezahlt habe, denn dort macht man dann wirklich verlust, unabhängig davon ob das ein potentieller käufer war, oder nicht

ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern je einem dieb hausverbot erteilt zu haben wenn ich die erwischt habe.. die meisten sind einsichtig und geben es zurück und verschwinden und kommen nie wieder, 1x hab ich die Polizei dabei geholt, das meiste sind irgendwie jugendliche die den kick suchen...

was machst du eigentlich mit raubkopierern die das spiel aus mangel einer demo antesten wollen?


----------



## crackajack (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will ja nur darauf hinaus das nicht jeder raubkopierer = einem käufer ist


auch der Hartz-Empfänger ist ein *potentieller* Kunde.

zum Rest: lol
der Publisher hat die Entwicklung bezahlt.......


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 20.01.2009 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich verstehe immerhin, was er sagen will: Wenn jemand sich das Spiel nicht kaufen könnte, wäre es kein Verlust an den Entwickler, wenn er es kopieren würde. Bezahlen könnte/ würde er ja eh nie etwas.


Und nur weil er kein Geld hat kann er tun und lassen was er will?
Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn das jeder so handhabt?


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				crackajack am 20.01.2009 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 10:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein Potentieller Kunde ist in meinen augen einer der die kaufabsicht hatte, nicht einer der das Spiel sowieso nicht gekauft hätte ob er es nun spielen kann oder nicht



			
				nikiburstr8x am 20.01.2009 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 20.01.2009 10:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein natürlich nicht, es geht mir lediglich darum das nicht jeder der kopien nutzt auch gleich nen wirtschaftlichen schaden verursacht, die gibt es natürlich auch, also leute die das Spiel kaufen wollten dann aber ne kopie nutzen um geld zu sparen


----------



## TheChicky (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.01.2009 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 10:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rabowke, ob es "in Ordnung ist", war doch gar nicht die Frage! Selbstverständlich ist es moralisch und gesetzlich nicht in Ordnung.

Aber wenn jemand, zb weil er keine Kohle hat, das Spiel ohnehin nie kaufen würde und deshalb ne Raubkopie spielt ist das nun mal logisch und definitiv KEIN Verlust für die Firma und auch kein verlorener Kunde. 

Es ist nun mal so, da können sich die Leute hier (durch-)drehen und winden wie sie wollen.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

ich weiss selbst das raubkopien nichts gutes ist, mir wär auch lieber wenn jeder ein spiel kaufen kann und kauft

aber davon auszugehen das jede kopie ein wirtschaftlicher verlust ist, ist gelinde utopisch und weltfremd


----------



## TheChicky (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 20.01.2009 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 20.01.2009 10:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ob es gesetzlich und ethisch okay ist, war nicht die Frage! Selbstverständlich ist es das nicht! Die Frage ist, ob es ein realer Schaden für die Firma ist.


----------



## crackajack (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 20.01.2009 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn jemand, zb weil er keine Kohle hat, das Spiel ohnehin nie kaufen würde und deshalb ne Raubkopie spielt ist das nun mal logisch und definitiv KEIN Verlust für die Firma und auch kein verlorener Kunde.


Und wenn er ein gebrauchtes Pyramidenspiel für 3€ jemandem abkauft, der die 3€ dann wieder in ein neues Spiel für sich investiert.
Manno, er hätte es garantiert irgendwie immer noch kaufen können, wenn ihm das Spiel eben interessiert.

Ich kann mir Spiele leisten, ich könnte aber genauso gut sagen; wichtiger sind ja erstmal Haus, Auto, Yacht, zweimal im Jahr Urlaub auf den Malediven und einmal im Winter in St. Moritz, und dann hab ich auch kein Geld mehr für Spiele. Ich kann sie mir dann nicht mehr leisten.
Also eurer Ansicht nach ist es dann kein Problem mehr sie zu kopieren, da ich dann ja niemals eine Kaufabsicht haben könnte?

Geht es noch?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 20.01.2009 10:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... und woher willst du das wissen? Jede heruntergeladene Kopie könnte genausogut 2x gebrannt werden oder via unsicheres WLAN in der Nachbarschaft verbreitet werden.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 20.01.2009 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn jemand, zb weil er keine Kohle hat, das Spiel ohnehin nie kaufen würde und deshalb ne Raubkopie spielt ist das nun mal logisch und definitiv KEIN Verlust für die Firma und auch kein verlorener Kunde.


... und genau das ist der falsche Ansatz bzw. ein Faktor, den wir überhaupt nicht beurteilen können.

Wie crackajack weiter oben meinte, jeder, egal ob arm oder reich, ist ein potentieller Kunde.



> Es ist nun mal so, da können sich die Leute hier (durch-)drehen und winden wie sie wollen.


Es ist eben nicht so.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				crackajack am 20.01.2009 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 20.01.2009 10:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du weisst schon das Pyramidenspiele durchaus auch schonmal 5-6 Jahre alt sind? Die meisten davon verkaufen sich auch nicht gerade wie warme semmeln weil die Spiele total uninteressant geworden sind mit der Zeit.

Es gibt übrigens noch nen weiteren fall für "Raubkopien" Zu einigen Spielen gibt es mittlerweile keine Demos mehr, keine Verleihversionen dank freischaltung, da ist es in meinen augen verständlich das sich einige leute das Spiel erstmal laden um überhaupt zu wissen was sie sich da kaufen sollen, wenn es schrott ist wird es natürlich nicht gekauft das ist klar, ein test oder ein video können NIE das selbst anspielen ersetzen. ich möchte mir AudioCDs auch vor dem kauf anhören, im CD Laden geht das ja noch, aber ich kann z.b nicht jeden jedes Spiel antesten lassen, das ist schon technisch unmöglich

Habt ihr euch mal die "TorrentCharts" angeguckt? die ersten 8 Plätze sind solche fälle..

eigentlich können wir alle nur rumspekulieren, wir haben keine offiziellen zahlen (da schweigen sich die Publisher aus), es gibt keine studien über "Raubkopierer" verhalten, man kann den wirtschaftlichen schaden nicht messen, denn dafür müsste man wissen wieviele leute das spiel geladen haben anstatt! gekauft..


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Du weisst schon das Pyramidenspiele durchaus auch schonmal 5-6 Jahre alt sind? Die meisten davon verkaufen sich auch nicht gerade wie warme semmeln weil die Spiele total uninteressant geworden sind mit der Zeit.


Du argumentierst völlig am Thema vorbei: warum sollte jemand immer die aktuellsten und besten Spiele spielen *müssen* wenn er kein Geld hat?

Kannst du mir das mal erklären?

Auf diesen Punkt gehst du doch überhaupt nicht ein, plötzlich kommt von dir der Hinweis, dass in der Pyramide nur Gurken wären ( was übrigens nicht stimmt! ) und selbst ein Bioshock kostet nur 10 EUR.



> Es gibt übrigens noch nen weiteren fall für "Raubkopien" Zu einigen Spielen gibt es mittlerweile keine Demos mehr, keine Verleihversionen dank freischaltung, da ist es in meinen augen verständlich das sich einige leute das Spiel erstmal laden um überhaupt zu wissen was sie sich da kaufen sollen, wenn es schrott ist wird es natürlich nicht gekauft das ist klar


Entschuldige bitte, aber auch das ist Schwachsinn. Es gibt im Internet zig Anlaufstellen die dir Reviews, Previews, Testberichte, Videos etc. liefern. Dazu noch Inhalte aus Communitys, wie z.B. dieses Forum. 

Das alles bekommt man wenn man ein paar Tage nach Release des Spiels wartet & kann diese kostenfrei & völlig legal nachlesen.

Also erzähl mir bitte nicht es würde nur heruntergeladen werden um zu testen ... erstaunlicherweise ist der PC Spielemarkt in 2008 massiv eingebrochen, die Konsolenverkäufe hingegen gewachsen.



> Habt ihr euch mal die "TorrentCharts" angeguckt? die ersten 8 Plätze sind solche fälle..


Warum sollten wir? Wir treiben uns nicht auf *solchen* Seiten rum.


----------



## crackajack (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Du weisst schon das Pyramidenspiele durchaus auch schonmal 5-6 Jahre alt sind? Die meisten davon verkaufen sich auch nicht gerade wie warme semmeln weil die Spiele total uninteressant geworden sind mit der Zeit.


Du weißt schon das der arme Hartz-Empf. keine sündteure Top-HW hat .....  



> Es gibt übrigens noch nen weiteren fall für "Raubkopien" Zu einigen Spielen gibt es mittlerweile keine Demos mehr, keine Verleihversionen dank freischaltung, da ist es in meinen augen verständlich das sich einige leute das Spiel erstmal laden um überhaupt zu wissen was sie sich da kaufen sollen


Wenn es keine Demo gibt und mich das Spiel durch Reviews, Meinungsberichte nicht überzeugen kann hat der Publisher Pech gehabt.
Aber ich signalisiere sicher nicht durchs Laden auch noch das mich das Spiel interessieren würde, ich zeige durch meinen Nichtkauf das ich eine Demo verlangt hätte- und das legal.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

selbst PCGames und Gamestar treiben sich da rum um eben an diese "Charts" ranzukommen, steht mit quelle im heft

Das du mit testberichten etc ankommst war klar, ich hab damals auch den test zu Grand Prix 2 gelesen, spiel hat mich da so garnicht interessiert, nachdem ich die demo angetestet habe hab ich es mir dann gekauft

Ohne Demo, hätte ich das spiel nicht gekauft.. da gibts noch nen paar mehr beispiele, MDK, etc, danke PCGames, damals für die Demos dazu   

Der Pate 2, gibts keine Demo zu, das Spiel interessiert mich zwar, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob sich das Lohnt, da es keine Demo gibt (und ich keine Spiele runterlade) kann ich nicht feststellen ob sich das Lohnt, ergo kaufe ich das nicht

Man kann nunmal halt für sich besser bewerten wenn man was Spielbares hat.. für die meisten Konsolentitel gibt es übrigens DemoVersionen, auf dem PC Spart man sich das scheinbar lieber

DIe Diskussion gabs aber auch schon 1993-1995, mit der selben argumentation, die hat sich so lange im kreis gedreht bis RR keine leserbriefe dazu mehr veröffentlicht hat, das beste war noch "Otto Normaluser" oder so der dann ne liste von seinen freunden die alle raubkopien haben mitgeschickt hat. Wo Rainer noch in der art drauf geantwortet hat "Wer Freunde wie dich hat braucht keine Feinde mehr"  

Der Kampf gegen Raubkopien ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, da man die nicht verhinden kann, konnte man nie, wird man nie, muss man sich eben damit arangieren und erstmal die Kunden die man hat möglichst eng an sich binden, aber einige firmen gehen da lieber den weg ehrliche kunden zu nerven

btw ist das verhältniss bei Raubkopien laut GVU mittlerweile PC 54% Konsole 48%, das scheint nur ne ausrede der firmen zu sein


----------



## TheChicky (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.01.2009 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 20.01.2009 10:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, die Frage, ob er sich das Spiel nicht vielleicht irgendwann DOCH gekauft HÄTTE, geht sehr in die Psychologie hinein. Ich kenne Leute, die haben 200 GB illegale mp3 auf ihrer Platte und ich bezweifle doch stark, dass sie die notwendigen Millionen Euro für den Kauf jemals ausgegeben hätten


----------



## HLP-Andy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Raubkopien sind doch im Grunde das selbe wie Schwarzfahren. Der Zug fährt sowieso, ob da jetzt einer mehr drinnen sitzt oder nicht, hat im Grunde keine Auswirkungen. Trotzdem ist es verboten und keiner würde auf die Idee kommen das grundsätzlich in Frage zu stellen. Bei Software-Piraterie gibt es dieses Unrechtsbewusstsein nicht - die Frage ist: Wieso?

Möglicherweise auch deshalb, weil jeder Raubkopierer weiß, dass ihm nichts passieren kann. (Wenn er sich nicht all zu dumm anstellt.) Umgekehrt aber muss man beim Bahnfahren bei jedem Stopp rechnen, dass jetzt der Schaffner reinkommt. Manche kapieren halt wirklich nur, dass sie etwas falsch machen, wenn sie auch tatsächlich bestraft werden.

Dass hier seitenlang über den berühmten Harz-IV-Empfänger diskutiert wird, der sich ein neues 50 Euro-Spiel nicht leisten kann, ist allerdings lächerlich. Das ist wenn schon eine kleine Minderheit, der Großteil der Raubkopierer sind Leute (vor allem Jugendliche) die genug Geld haben, es aber lieber am Samstag für Alkohol ausgeben oder sich sonst etwas kaufen. Gleichzeitig wollen sie aber natürlich auch immer das aktuellste Computer- und Videospiel haben - also wird es runtergeladen. Würde es diese Möglichkeit nicht geben, würden sicherlich viele mal 2-3 Wochenenden kürzer treten und sich dafür Spiel XY kaufen, wenn sie es wirklich haben möchten. Und dieses Geld nicht zu bekommen, ist ein Verlust für Entwickler und Publisher, da gibt es keine Zweifel.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.01.2009 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Raubkopien sind doch im Grunde das selbe wie Schwarzfahren. Der Zug fährt sowieso, ob da jetzt einer mehr drinnen sitzt oder nicht, hat im Grunde keine Auswirkungen. Trotzdem ist es verboten und keiner würde auf die Idee kommen das grundsätzlich in Frage zu stellen. Bei Software-Piraterie gibt es dieses Unrechtsbewusstsein nicht - die Frage ist: Wieso?
> 
> Möglicherweise auch deshalb, weil jeder Raubkopierer weiß, dass ihm nichts passieren kann. (Wenn er sich nicht all zu dumm anstellt.) Umgekehrt aber muss man beim Bahnfahren bei jedem Stopp rechnen, dass jetzt der Schaffner reinkommt. Manche kapieren halt wirklich nur, dass sie etwas falsch machen, wenn sie auch tatsächlich bestraft werden.
> 
> Dass hier seitenlang über den berühmten Harz-IV-Empfänger diskutiert wird, der sich ein neues 50 Euro-Spiel nicht leisten kann, ist allerdings lächerlich. Das ist wenn schon eine kleine Minderheit, der Großteil der Raubkopierer sind Leute (vor allem Jugendliche) die genug Geld haben, es aber lieber am Samstag für Alkohol ausgeben oder sich sonst etwas kaufen. Gleichzeitig wollen sie aber natürlich auch immer das aktuellste Computer- und Videospiel haben - also wird es runtergeladen. Würde es diese Möglichkeit nicht geben, würden sicherlich viele mal 2-3 Wochenenden kürzer treten und sich dafür Spiel XY kaufen, wenn sie es wirklich haben möchten. Und dieses Geld nicht zu bekommen, ist ein Verlust für Entwickler und Publisher, da gibt es keine Zweifel.




ganz genau.
aber diesbezüglich hab ich mir -gerade gestern mal wieder- schon zu oft den mund fusselig geredet.
die hoffnung, dass das jemand kapiert (bzw kapieren _will_), hab ich mittlerweile aufgegeben, zumal die diskussionspartner hier teilweise wieder dieselben sind.


----------



## TheChicky (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.01.2009 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Raubkopien sind doch im Grunde das selbe wie Schwarzfahren. Der Zug fährt sowieso, ob da jetzt einer mehr drinnen sitzt oder nicht, hat im Grunde keine Auswirkungen. Trotzdem ist es verboten und keiner würde auf die Idee kommen das grundsätzlich in Frage zu stellen. Bei Software-Piraterie gibt es dieses Unrechtsbewusstsein nicht - die Frage ist: Wieso?
> 
> Möglicherweise auch deshalb, weil jeder Raubkopierer weiß, dass ihm nichts passieren kann. (Wenn er sich nicht all zu dumm anstellt.) Umgekehrt aber muss man beim Bahnfahren bei jedem Stopp rechnen, dass jetzt der Schaffner reinkommt. Manche kapieren halt wirklich nur, dass sie etwas falsch machen, wenn sie auch tatsächlich bestraft werden.
> 
> Dass hier seitenlang über den berühmten Harz-IV-Empfänger diskutiert wird, der sich ein neues 50 Euro-Spiel nicht leisten kann, ist allerdings lächerlich. Das ist wenn schon eine kleine Minderheit, der Großteil der Raubkopierer sind Leute (vor allem Jugendliche) die genug Geld haben, es aber lieber am Samstag für Alkohol ausgeben oder sich sonst etwas kaufen. Gleichzeitig wollen sie aber natürlich auch immer das aktuellste Computer- und Videospiel haben - also wird es runtergeladen. Würde es diese Möglichkeit nicht geben, würden sicherlich viele mal 2-3 Wochenenden kürzer treten und sich dafür Spiel XY kaufen, wenn sie es wirklich haben möchten. Und dieses Geld nicht zu bekommen, ist ein Verlust für Entwickler und Publisher, da gibt es keine Zweifel.



Das sind aber reine Mutmaßungen. Ich bezweifle ob sich dieselben Jugendlichen auch nur 3 von den 10 Spielen, die sie als Raubkopien haben, wirklich kaufen würden. Oder nicht lieber doch für das Geld weggehn und saufen....


Oder bei den Filmen. Ich kenne Leute die haben ne riesige Filmsammlung auf dem Pc und nur einen ganz kleinen Teil davon haben sie wirklich gesehn. Die Filme selbst intressieren sie eigentlich gar nicht. Geschweige denn, dass sie jemals Geld für ne Kinokarte oder die DVD ausgegeben hätten. Dasselbe gilt für viele "Musiksammler".


----------



## Raptor (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe auf einer Internetseite gelesen (den Link finde ich nicht mehr, sobald ich ihn finde poste ich ihn hier), einer von tausend Raubkopierern auch wirklich das Spiel gekauft hätte, wenn er es nicht hätte runterladen können. Eigentlich eine erschreckende Quote die absolut kontra den Aussagen der Spieleindustrie ist.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 20.01.2009 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auf einer Internetseite gelesen (den Link finde ich nicht mehr, sobald ich ihn finde poste ich ihn hier), einer von tausend Raubkopierern auch wirklich das Spiel gekauft hätte, wenn er es nicht hätte runterladen können. Eigentlich eine erschreckende Quote die absolut kontra den Aussagen der Spieleindustrie ist.


Das ist die Aussage von den Machern von World of Goo die, pardon, nicht die Weitsicht in diesem System haben. Des Weiteren sind solche Angaben von Leuten ohne Quelle & Statistik mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Das Beispiel von HLP-Andy war wirklich gut formuliert & treffend rübergebracht. Ich hätte es bis dato nicht für möglich gehalten das er und ich einer Meinung sind bzw. sein können.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

also als Jugendlicher hatte ich auch eher selten geld für ein 100 DM spiel, da hab ich oft genug zur 50 DM version gegriffen, und selbst das hat schon ewig gedauert bis die in dem segment waren

ja ich gebe offen zu, ich habe auch hin und wieder mit freunden spiele getauscht, er hatte sich eines gekauft, und ich mir eines, und dann wurd halt gegenseitig eine kopie getauscht, durch die CDs musste man sich die spiele halt gegenseitig leihen, machte auch keinen unterschied.. ausser jemand verkratzte meine spiele, dann durfte er die neu kaufen, heutzutage mach ich das nicht mehr, aber vorrangig aus angst um meine originalen

Mit der Zeit hab ich die aber alle durch originale ausgetauscht, das machen einige meiner Freunde jetzt noch, ich mach das nur nicht mehr, weil ich Originale will und zur not auch warten kann


----------



## RonTaboga (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Der Begriff Raubkopie ist wirklich ein sehr weit gefächerter Begriff dessen Definitionsgrenzen sich nur sehr schlecht eingrenzen lassen.

Beispiel: Ich habe mir gestern von einem guten Bekannten (Arbeitskollege) DSA Drakensang ausgeliehen (Original), bei mir installiert und zocke es solange ich es durch habe. Da er das Spiel schon durch hat braucht er es nicht mehr und ich gebe es ihm wieder wenn ich es durch habe. Ich bin sonst kein Rollenspieler habe nur Oblivion gezockt und will das Risiko 50 Euro in den Sand zu setzen nicht eingehen auf der anderen Seite aber auch nichts illegales machen.

Ich kaufe zwar meine Games normalerweise Original und lade nichts illegal runter, aber bin ich also schon auch ein Raubkopierer nach dieser Tat nach der Definition des Gesetzes? Ich habe mir ja auch theoretisch Leistungen erschlichen (Game kostet immer noch 49 Euro), aber eigentlich nichts unrechtes Getan in Richtung Warez oder Kopie. Ist ja auch ein Verlust für die Firma theoretisch.

Der Schaden und die Definition der "Raub"kopie sind also nicht so einfach einzugrenzen wie manche hier denken.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 20.01.2009 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> aber bin ich also schon auch ein Raubkopierer nach dieser Tat nach der Definition des Gesetzes?




nein.
wieso auch? 
hast du was kopiert? 
nö, eben.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 20.01.2009 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 20.01.2009 15:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber der der das geliehen hat könnte es noch auf HDD haben   Das wär dann eine

Es gibt Software firmen die behaupten das man spiele nicht verleihen darf, was natürlich völliger quatsch ist


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> aber der der das geliehen hat könnte es noch auf HDD haben   Das wär dann eine


sicher nicht, warum sollte es?
das game verlangt nach der originaldisk, also kann es jemand, der das spiel (ohne crack) auf derp latte hat, eben nicht gleichzeitig zocken. ergo ist es völlig legitim.


----------



## RonTaboga (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiss worauf ihr hinaus wollt ich könnte mir auch einen NO DVD Crack ziehen und das Spiel meinem Bekannten zurückgeben. DANN wäre es eine Raubkopie theoretisch.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 20.01.2009 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 20.01.2009 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das ist ja auch wieder ganz was anderes du komiker.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im umkehrschluss würde das bedeuten das eine kopie die nicht funktioniert nicht illegal ist..


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 20.01.2009 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss worauf ihr hinaus wollt ich könnte mir auch einen NO DVD Crack ziehen und das Spiel meinem Bekannten zurückgeben. DANN wäre es eine Raubkopie theoretisch.


ja, aber erst dann.


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> im umkehrschluss würde das bedeuten das eine kopie die nicht funktioniert nicht illegal ist..


NEIN, er hat den datenträger nicht kopiert.  
wenn ein game nicht nach dem datenträger verlangt, dann ist es eben so. dann ist es eigentlich auch legitim. ok, ich hätte den DVD-check gar nicht in die diskussion bringen sollen.


----------



## RonTaboga (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 20.01.2009 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 20.01.2009 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja klar ist es das und ich benutze auch keinen No DVD Crack und habe die geliehene Originaldisc wie weiter oben erwähnt aber vom "Schaden" für die Softwarefirma bzw. am Sachverhalt selber würde sich nichts weiter ändern...nur in der Theorie.


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

mit den limitierten aktivierungen wird natürlich auch das gegenseitige verleihen von spielen erschwert, genauso wie der weiterverkauf. dass die industrie nicht mag, dass man sich spiele verleiht, ist verständlich - allerdings ist und bleibt es legitim.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> mit den limitierten aktivierungen wird natürlich auch das gegenseitige verleihen von spielen erschwert, genauso wie der weiterverkauf. dass die industrie nicht mag, dass man sich spiele verleiht, ist verständlich - allerdings ist und bleibt es legitim.




korrekt.
so was kann ein publisher den käufern gar nicht verbieten. 
(beim kommerziellen verleih siehts vielleicht anders aus, weiss ich nicht)


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 20.01.2009 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> (beim kommerziellen verleih siehts vielleicht anders aus, weiss ich nicht)


das frage ich mich schon lange. gibt es überhaupt verleih-versionen? normale filme darf man auch nicht vermieten, die verleihversionen kosten locker das zehnfache der ladenversion.
auf den games-datenträgern stehen eigentlich dieselben einschränkungen bezüglich verleih, vorführung und vervielfältigung wie auf den film-DVDs.

falls es keine games-verleihversionen gibt (ich habe noch nie eine gesehen), ist das kommerzielle verleihen wohl kaum legal.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 20.01.2009 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deswegen hebelt man das ja mit "Test & Buy" aus, die leihgebühr wird dann vom kauf abgezogen, das scheint wohl legal zu sein

gegen softwareverleiher lief ja damals ne klagewelle dann wars ne zeit lang stumm darum

Limitierte Aktivierungen sind aber laut einige Juristen und Verbraucherschützern ein Mangel er zum umtausch berechtigt

bei VerleihDVDs ist da auch teilweise werbung vorgeschaltet, hab ich bei einigen DVDs die aus videotheken stammen, die kann man auch hin und wieder nicht skippen


----------



## Bonkic (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 20.01.2009 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





keine ahnung, wie gesagt.
in meiner videothek stehen zumindest mal die stinknormalen verkaufsversionen, die teilweise sogar noch den aufdruck haben, dass sie nicht zum verleih geeignet sind (was ja wiederum nahelegen würde, dass es spezielle ausgaben gibt).


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

ich find's halt seltsam, weil ich in der schweiz noch nie ein game in einer videothek gesehen habe.


----------



## RonTaboga (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 20.01.2009 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit dem Verleih und der Vorführung die verboten ist sind wohl hoffentlich nur die entgeltlichen kommerziellen Verleihvarianten gemeint und nicht der kostenlose unter Privatpersonen


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich find's halt seltsam, weil ich in der schweiz noch nie ein game in einer videothek gesehen habe.



es gibt jedenfalls keine verleihversionen, dieses test&buy , was scheinbar nicht als verleih gilt, ist den firmen nämlich ein dorn im auge, daher EAs festhalten an limitierten aktivierungen


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 20.01.2009 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Verleih und der Vorführung die verboten ist sind wohl hoffentlich nur die entgeltlichen kommerziellen Verleihvarianten gemeint und nicht der kostenlose unter Privatpersonen


das war mir schon klar, wir diskutieren jetzt gerade über das kommerzielle verleihen.
das private verleihen ist - wie gesagt - völlig legitim. daran gibt's nichts zu rütteln.


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 20.01.2009 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es ist EIN grund. der andere ist eben der verkauf von gebrauchten spielen, v.a. im grossen stil à la Gamestop (globaler marktführer im gebrauchtbereich). wobei ich den verkauf auch als völlig legitim ansehe, das kommerzielle verleihen aber nicht, wenn es mit normalen ladenversionen gemacht wird.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> wobei ich den verkauf auch als völlig legitim ansehe,



natürlich.
auch das ließe sich in deutschland mit absoluter sicherheit nicht verbieten.
wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn man gebrauchte güter nicht mehr verkaufen dürfte? 

(dass publisher natürlich das ein oder andere druckmittel ggü wiederverkäufern anwenden könnten, ist ein anderes thema, zumal wenn er -was wahrscheinlich ist- auch neue titel vertreibt)


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 20.01.2009 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> (dass publisher natürlich das ein oder andere druckmittel ggü wiederverkäufern anwenden könnten, ist ein anderes thema, zumal wenn er -was wahrscheinlich ist- auch neue titel vertreibt)



die frage ist natürlich ob die mittel nach deutschem recht legal sind


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 20.01.2009 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, verspätete lieferungen oder vertragskündigungen sind sicherlich legal.
es ist aber unwahrscheinlich, dass ein grosser publisher auf grosse vertriebsmöglichkeiten (und da zählen ketten wie Gamestop sicherlich dazu) verzichten möchte.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 16:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja möchte, wohl eher nicht können..


----------



## MrBigX (20. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.01.2009 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 20.01.2009 09:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im ersten Absatz wird einerseits nicht kaufen und andererseits nicht kaufen gegenübergestellt. Das macht für den Programmierer/Publisher effektiv keinen Unterschied. Der Unterschied für den potentiellen Raubkopierer ist der unrechtmäßige Erwerb einer Software. Ich finde es auch lächerlich, dass einige Leute versuchen das Kopieren schönzureden (der arme Harz 4 Empfänger ... ich geh gleich ein vor Lachen  ), aber wenn er es eh nicht gekauft hätte ist er kein potentieller Kunde und somit für die Statistik uninteressant.

Der Vergleich mit dem Schwarzfahrer trifft es schon ganz gut.

Und was die Zahlen angeht: Ja, die sind aus der Luft gegriffen. Aber beweiß erstmal das Gegenteil.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MrBigX am 20.01.2009 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Im ersten Absatz wird einerseits nicht kaufen und andererseits nicht kaufen gegenübergestellt. Das macht für den Programmierer/Publisher effektiv keinen Unterschied. Der Unterschied für den potentiellen Raubkopierer ist der unrechtmäßige Erwerb einer Software. Ich finde es auch lächerlich, dass einige Leute versuchen das Kopieren schönzureden (der arme Harz 4 Empfänger ... ich geh gleich ein vor Lachen  ), aber wenn er es eh nicht gekauft hätte ist er kein potentieller Kunde und somit für die Statistik uninteressant.


Du selber hast von 10% - 20% gesprochen die von der breiten Kopierermasse ggf. das Spiel legal erworben hätten. Das hab ich dir mal einfach nur ausgerechnet das was z.B. 20% von tatsächlich verkauften Mengen in Zahlen ausmacht.

Des Weiteren sollte man bedenken das jeder, der sich für ein Spiel interessiert, ein potentieller Käufer ist. Was wäre wenn das Spiel bzw. Spiele generell nicht kopierbar wären. Was würde dann der oft zitierte Hartz IV Empfänger machen?



> Und was die Zahlen angeht: Ja, die sind aus der Luft gegriffen. Aber beweiß erstmal das Gegenteil.


:-o   
Das ist schon eine tolle Art zu Argumentieren und zu Diskutieren.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 21.01.2009 07:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren sollte man bedenken das jeder, der sich für ein Spiel interessiert, ein potentieller Käufer ist. Was wäre wenn das Spiel bzw. Spiele generell nicht kopierbar wären. Was würde dann der oft zitierte Hartz IV Empfänger machen?



Vermutlich genauso nicht kaufen wie jetzt auch

Dazu kommt der Effekt das man bei Dingen die Umsonst sind schonmal eher zugreift, ob man sie braucht oder benutzt ist da was völlig anderes

zudem sollte man mal überlegen wie man diese "potentiellen kunden" erreicht, sicher nicht mit kopierschutzmaßnahmen die käufer stören oder irgendwelchen androhungen von strafen


----------



## IXS (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 21.01.2009 07:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren sollte man bedenken das jeder, der sich für ein Spiel interessiert, ein potentieller Käufer ist. Was wäre wenn das Spiel bzw. Spiele generell nicht kopierbar wären. Was würde dann der oft zitierte Hartz IV Empfänger machen?



Sicherlich etwas anderes  

Ich sehe da generell Unterschiede, ob eine Raubkopie schadet oder nicht.

Nimmt man speziell Windows, das man ja wirklich nutzt, wenn man einen Rechner betreibt und nicht gerade Linux oder sonstige "unbrauchbaren" Beriebssysteme, ist der Fakt des Verlustes seitens des Herstellers eindeutig vorliegend, wenn man eine illegale Kopie betreibt. Denn die kompletten zusammenhängenden Programmabläufe wären ohne Windows gar nicht möglich. Also hat der Hersteller auch sein Geld wirklich verdient!
Erst dann gibt es gravierende Unterschiede. 
So ist z.B. bei einem Spiel das Problem, dass man erst weiß, ob es einem gefällt, wenn man es spielt.
Damit haben Raubkopien schon immer dafür gesorgt, dass der Bekanntheitsgrad eines Titels gestiegen ist, also somit auch das Interesse daran, den Titel und dessen Nachfolger besitzen zu wollen und auch zu bezahlen.  

Die Hersteller haben ja die Möglichkeit, ihr Produkt kostenlos anzubieten. Also sollten sie das auch tun. Erst später können sie dann ihr Spiel erweitern und Geld dafür verlangen. Und, wem's gefällt, der gibt auch Geld dafür aus.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 07:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich genauso nicht kaufen wie jetzt auch


Wir drehen uns wieder im Kreis ... vermutlich ist jetzt keine Aussage auf der ich bauen würde.
Vermutlich kann auch besagter Harzt IV Empfänger anstatt eines Vollpreisspiels lieber ein oder zwei Budgettitel erwerben oder er wartet bis 'sein' Traumspiel vergünstigt im Laden erhältlich ist *oder* er kauft es irgendwo anders von Privat.



> Dazu kommt der Effekt das man bei Dingen die Umsonst sind schonmal eher zugreift, ob man sie braucht oder benutzt ist da was völlig anderes


Das ist schon wieder so eine Aussage wo ich 'schreien' könnte. 
Wir haben mittlerweile alle erdenklichen Szenarien durch vom Hartz IV Empfänger zu Jemand der nur testen will und sind jetzt bei der Mitnahmementalität.

Findest du noch weitere "Gründe" die deiner Meinung nach für die Kopie sprechen?

In meinen Augen ist das alles nur "wischi waschi" und ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass du wirklich in einem Computerladen arbeitest der ernsthaft Geld verdienen will. Dafür sind deine Ansichten / Äußerungen einfach zu merkwürdig.

Man braucht sich einfach nur die Umsatzstatistik von PC Spielen anschauen ... du weisst doch selber das die Verkäufe immer weiter runtergegangen sind. Selbst Blockbuster, die sich vor einigen Jahren wie geschnitten Brot verkauft haben, liegen wie Blei in den Regalen.

Alternativ dazu verkaufen sich aber Komponenten für Spielerechner *auch* wie geschnitten Brot. Warum? Und hier möchte ich bitte eine ernsthafte Erklärung haben und kein 'bla bla' - Text wie weiter oben. 

Des Weiteren stell ich mir die Frage:
Wer kopiert denn eurer Meinung nach Spiele? Aus welchem Klientel setzt sich denn das typische torrent Netzwerk mit all seinen Usern zusammen?

30% Hartz IV Empfänger & 'arme' Schüler?
30% die nur 'antesten' wollen & es bei wohlgefallen "ganz bestimmt kaufen!!11eins"
40% Jäger & Sammler?

( damit dürfte ich euer Klientel des Saugers komplett aufgelistet haben )

Also, ich bin gespannt ... probiert es mir mal zu erklären. Und bitte sachlich.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				IXS am 21.01.2009 08:06 schrieb:
			
		

> So ist z.B. bei einem Spiel das Problem, dass man erst weiß, ob es einem gefällt, wenn man es spielt.


Du stellst das so hin als ob es ein Fakt wäre. Ich mein, vor 20 Jahren hätte ich dir recht gegeben, selbst vor 15 Jahren hätte ich deiner Argumentation noch folgen können.

Aber heute?

In Zeiten des Internets in Verbindung mit dem Printmagazin deiner Wahl?

Ehrlich, niemals nie.

Vllt. gehöre ich zu einer besonderen Gattung Mensch aber ich hab noch nie ein Fehlkauf bei Spielen getätigt. Es gibt hunderte wenn nicht sogar tausende Internetseiten die sich komplett und ausschließlich mit Spielen beschäftigen.

Es gibt für umsonst Testberichte, Videos, Einschätzungen, etc.pp. ... dazu kommt der "User-Content" in Foren wie dieses wo am Tag der Veröffentlichungen Meinungen, Probleme, Hinweise & Tipps / Tricks gepostet werden.

Google zu bedienen und, übertrieben, zwanzig Texte / Meinungen zu einem Spiel lesen geht sehr viel schneller als ein Spiel über das Torrent Netzwerk zu laden.

Ganz ehrlich? Das "mal eben antesten und dann wirklich echt kaufen wenns gut ist!" ist meiner Meinung nach eine verdammt lächerliche und billige Ausrede.


----------



## Raptor (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 21.01.2009 08:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren stell ich mir die Frage:
> Wer kopiert denn eurer Meinung nach Spiele? Aus welchem Klientel setzt sich denn das typische torrent Netzwerk mit all seinen Usern zusammen?
> 
> 30% Hartz IV Empfänger & 'arme' Schüler?
> ...


Ich bezweifle das man die Raubkopierer so einfach in nur drei Gruppen einteilen kann (ich weiß du wolltest damit nur die hier angesprochenen Gruppen einordnen). Die ganze Sache ist doch mMn etwas vielschichtiger und wird sich vermutlich durch sämtliche Gesellschaftsschichten ziehen. 
Interessant ist der folgende Ling Talking to Pirates. Dort hat Cliff Harris (Positech Game, Ein-Mann-Spieleschmiede) darum gebeten, dass ihm die Leute schreiben warum sie Raubkopieren. Interessant dabei finde ich, dass er nach den eingegangen Mails etc. kein DRM mehr für seine Spiele verwenden will. Aber auch darüber hinaus bietet dieser Artikel wie kaum ein anderer Einsicht in die Gründe der Raubkopierer (ich hasse diese Wort immer noch, aber leider ist es ja heutzutage in der Sprache drin).


----------



## Rabowke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 21.01.2009 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant ist der folgende Ling Talking to Pirates. Dort hat Cliff Harris (Positech Game, Ein-Mann-Spieleschmiede) darum gebeten, dass ihm die Leute schreiben warum sie Raubkopieren. Interessant dabei finde ich, dass er nach den eingegangen Mails etc. kein DRM mehr für seine Spiele verwenden will. Aber auch darüber hinaus bietet dieser Artikel wie kaum ein anderer Einsicht in die Gründe der Raubkopierer (ich hasse diese Wort immer noch, aber leider ist es ja heutzutage in der Sprache drin).


Der Artikel ist wirklich interessant zeigt aber leider recht deutig aktuelle Misstände bei den "Kopierern". Nennen wir sie einfach mal so.  

Im Artikel steht eindeutig, dass sehr viele Leute den Punkt "Geld" angesprochen haben. Grundtenor ist, das sie nicht gewillt sind soviel Geld für ein Spiel auszugeben.

Da steht *nicht*, dass sie das Geld nicht aufbringen können ( mal die Schüler außen vor gelassen ), sondern das sie den Preis als zu hoch empfinden. Das ist genau das Problem was ich weiter oben meinte, wenn ich etwas haben möchte, hab ich dafür zu bezahlen ... andernfalls kann ich es mir eben nicht leisten / kaufen. Des Weiteren möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, in einem Thread war es ausführlicher erklärt, dass die Preise für Spiele *gesunken* sind. Man bekommt fast (!) jedes Spiel, außer vllt. EA, im Bereich von 38-45 EUR.

Ist das jetzt zuviel Geld? Ist das die Begründung fürs Kopieren?

Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen ...


----------



## crackajack (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 21.01.2009 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Man bekommt fast (!) jedes Spiel, außer vllt. EA, im Bereich von 38-45 EUR.
> 
> Ist das jetzt zuviel Geld? Ist das die Begründung fürs Kopieren?
> 
> Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen ...


Joa, beinahe lächerlich zu sagen es wäre zu teuer.
Man bekommt schließlich i.d.R. immer noch 10 Stunden Spielspaß, bei einigen Spielen weit mehr. Für 2 Stunden Kino zahlt man verhältnismäßig auch nichts anderes. (ok, dass ist denen dann wohl auch zuviel) Spiele werden wie hier auch schon gesagt schnell billiger, hauptsächlich am PC, und kosten dann fast gar nichts mehr. Rauchen etwas einschränken, sich nicht jedes WE komplett vernichten, sparsamer mit dem Autofahren, nicht auf Levis und Nike bestehen usw. usf. und man hat Monat für Monat soviel Geld wieder drin, dass man sich jedes Monat zumindest ein preisgesenktes, immer noch aktuelles Spiel leisten kann.
Aber aktuell ist ja nicht mehr topaktuell und man muss es ja sofort haben....


----------



## MrBigX (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 21.01.2009 07:31 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 20.01.2009 23:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht jeder, der sich für ein Spiel interessiert kann oder will es sich auch kaufen. Es gibt ja nicht umsonst Videotheken - die Leute wollen den Film sehen, nicht erstehen (Gut, der Vergleich hinkt ein bischen, da die Haupteinnnahmequelle für Filme immernoch die Kinos sind, aber die prinzipielle Idee sollte rüber kommen.)

Und der Harz 4 Empfänger könnte sich warscheinlich nicht mal einen zum vernünftigen Spielen notwendigen PC leisten.



> > Und was die Zahlen angeht: Ja, die sind aus der Luft gegriffen. Aber beweiß erstmal das Gegenteil.
> 
> 
> :-o
> Das ist schon eine tolle Art zu Argumentieren und zu Diskutieren.


Mich würde tatsächlich mal interessieren, wie das wirklich verteilt ist, aber man bekommt ja immer nur untertriebene Schätzungen (wie meine?) oder die Propaganda der Industrie um die Ohren gehauen...


----------



## TheChicky (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 21.01.2009 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 21.01.2009 10:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube der Hauptgrund ist, dass es einfach so easy und, verglichen mit Diebstahl etwa, auch ungefährlich ist, sie ne Raubkopie entweder selbst, oder, was noch viel häufiger der Fall sein dürfte, über Dritte zu besorgen. 

Wäre das zB bei Klamotten oder Autos ähnlich einfach möglich, da würde es genauso laufen.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MrBigX am 21.01.2009 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht jeder, der sich für ein Spiel interessiert kann oder will es sich auch kaufen. Es gibt ja nicht umsonst Videotheken - die Leute wollen den Film sehen, nicht erstehen (Gut, der Vergleich hinkt ein bischen, da die Haupteinnnahmequelle für Filme immernoch die Kinos sind, aber die prinzipielle Idee sollte rüber kommen.)


Keine Frage ... wenn sich jemand ein Spiel ausleiht in der Videothek *bezahlt* er aber auch dafür. Dann ist es doch absolut in Ordnung und überhaupt nicht zu beanstanden.



> Und der Harz 4 Empfänger könnte sich warscheinlich nicht mal einen zum vernünftigen Spielen notwendigen PC leisten.


... ergo kann er sich alte Spiele kaufen die dann auf seinem PC laufen.  



> Mich würde tatsächlich mal interessieren, wie das wirklich verteilt ist, aber man bekommt ja immer nur untertriebene Schätzungen (wie meine?) oder die Propaganda der Industrie um die Ohren gehauen...


Da sind wir wohl einer Meinung. Ein paar Schätzungen der Industrie sind mMn viel zu hoch gegriffen und realitätsfremd. Auf der anderen Seite sind aber auch von einigen Leuten die Schätzungen viel zu niedrig angesetzt und werden mit Sprüchen wie "die reichen Bonzen haben eh genug, die sollen nicht weinen" garniert.

Beide Extreme sind mMn völlig indiskutabel.


----------



## HanFred (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 21.01.2009 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube der Hauptgrund ist, dass es einfach so easy und, verglichen mit Diebstahl etwa, auch ungefährlich ist, sie ne Raubkopie entweder selbst, oder, was noch viel häufiger der Fall sein dürfte, über Dritte zu besorgen.
> 
> Wäre das zB bei Klamotten oder Autos ähnlich einfach möglich, da würde es genauso laufen.


der ansicht bin ich auch. und das hat mit fehlendem unrechtsbewusstsein nichts zu tun, auch wenn ich nicht bestreiten will, dass es sowas auch gibt.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 21.01.2009 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube der Hauptgrund ist, dass es einfach so easy und, verglichen mit Diebstahl etwa, auch ungefährlich ist, sie ne Raubkopie entweder selbst, oder, was noch viel häufiger der Fall sein dürfte, über Dritte zu besorgen.



ganz sicher sogar.
gelegenheit macht raubkopierer.
und die gelegenheit hat nunmal so ziemlich jeder, der einen rechner hat.
viel kriminelle energie ist dazu wirklich nicht nötig, was sich natürlich auch auf die strafbarkeit auswirkt. 

und in diesem kontext muss man vielleicht auch die aussage "zu teuer" sehen: es ist -für viele- "zu teuer" im vergleich zum aufwand, den sie betreiben müssten, um ein spiel "auf anderem wege" zu besorgen.
allerdings dürfte das bei so ziemlich jedem preis > 0 der fall sein.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 21.01.2009 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube der Hauptgrund ist, dass es einfach so easy und, verglichen mit Diebstahl etwa, auch ungefährlich ist, sie ne Raubkopie entweder selbst, oder, was noch viel häufiger der Fall sein dürfte, über Dritte zu besorgen.


Ungefährlich ist ein schönes Stichwort. Es gibt einen anderen Thread wo darüber gesprochen wird das man Raubkopierer 'bestrafen' sollte, indem man den Leuten das Internet sperrt.

Das wurde gleich mit Kommentaren wie "Lebensqualität" etc. kommentiert.

Aber welche Strafe soll man denn dann dafür ansetzen das die Leute merken, dass sie ein Unrecht begehen. Ein böses DuDu! reicht leider nicht.



> Wäre das zB bei Klamotten oder Autos ähnlich einfach möglich, da würde es genauso laufen.


Läufts aber nicht, weil so ein Delikt empfindliche Strafen mit sich bringt und in bestimmten Fällen sogar mit einer Freiheitsstrafe geahndet werden kann ( Wiederholungstäter Autodiebstahl ).


----------



## HanFred (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

ungeduld ist auch ein wichtiger faktor. es kommt noch immer oft vor, dass spiele vor dem eigentlichen release im internet zu haben sind. teilweise werden die spiele im nachhinein sogar gekauft aber oft natürlich auch nicht, weil man es ja bereits hat.


----------



## TheChicky (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 21.01.2009 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ungeduld ist auch ein wichtiger faktor. es kommt noch immer oft vor, dass spiele vor dem eigentlichen release im internet zu haben sind. teilweise werden die spiele im nachhinein sogar gekauft aber oft natürlich auch nicht, weil man es ja bereits hat.



ein weiterer Punkt: Alle anderen aufm Pausenhof haben sich das Game schon gezogen oder anders besorgt. Und man selber soll in den Laden gehn und 40 Mücken zahlen? Da kommt der sich ja direkt blöd vor und würde ausgelacht, wenn er das täte. Dann lieber auch die Raubkopie besorgen. So läufts...


----------



## Raptor (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 21.01.2009 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 21.01.2009 11:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun wenn es die einzige Strafe wäre vielleicht, aber mittlerweile gehört ja wesentlich mehr zum Internet und somit würde eine Sperrung des Internets auch tief in die Grundrechte der jeweiligen Person eingreifen. Es gibt sogar ein Gutachten dazu, hier die News von Heise Gutachten sieht große Hindernisse für Web-Blockaden und Netzsperren. 
Es kommt dann wieder zu der Frage der Verhältnissmäßigkeit, denn durch eine Sperrung des Internets sind auch Zugang zu freien Informationen etc. gesperrt. Außerdem kommt noch der ganze Overhead dazu, als Beispiel wie will man verhindern das ein Unschuldiger gespert wird und wie will man die Schuldigen ertmitteln usw. .

Natürlich scheint es wirklich bei vielen so zu sein das es zu einfach ist an eine Raubkopie zu kommen und auch die Chance erwischt zu werden sehr niedrig ist. Deswegen werden wohl viele auch bei einem Preis von 10-15 € für ein Spiel sagen:"Warum Geld für etwas ausgeben was ich auch kostenlos erhalten kann". Es sollte eher versucht werden eine Art von Medienkompetenz in dem Bereich zu entwickeln indem man darüber aufklärt was Raubkopien anrichten können. Dies darf dann aber nicht auf so plumpe Weise geschehen wie die Kinowerbung gegen Raubkopien, wo auf der anderen Seite die Kinobetreiber Werbung und Stunk gegen DVD und Heimkinos machen.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 21.01.2009 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 21.01.2009 10:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daran verdient der Hersteller keinen cent, lediglich die videothek verdient daran, das wär so als wenn ich mir jetzt jeden monat alle spiele kaufe und die für 3€ am tag verleihe, daran verdien ich sehr schnell mehr geld als das Spiel kostet und die kunden sind für den hersteller weg

den wer kauft sich das spiel nachdem er es durch hat?..

Btw wir haben 2008 MEHR spiele verkauft als 2007, ob für konsolen oder PC ist für Händler und Publisher eher weniger von relevanz, das problem haben höchstens die leute deren "konsole" nicht mehr unterstützt wird..

Ich mag auch keine Raubkopien, mir wär es auch lieb wenn jeder das Spiel kaufen könnte/würde, aber das kann einfach nicht jeder. Und dieses S/W denken das jede kopie ein verkauftes spiel ist ist einfach daneben

Ich hab früher als Schüler auch raubkopien besessen weil es einfach nicht machbar war 2-3 Spiele im Monat zu kaufen, bzw wir haben getauscht, jeder kaufte ein original und dann wurd eben gegenseitig was kopiert. Das machen viele die ich kenne heute noch genauso. Ich aber  nicht mehr.. und ja ich hab soweit möglich alle diese Spiele nachgekauft, nur einige kriegt man heute einfach garnicht mehr, versuch mal spiele von ende der 80er noch zu kriegen, und nicht die Blockbuster..


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 21.01.2009 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich verdient der Hersteller daran, oder willst du den Videothek-Besitzern Raub unterstellen? Die müssen sich die Titel genauso kaufen wie jeder andere auch. 

Edit:



			
				Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dieses S/W denken das jede kopie ein verkauftes spiel ist ist einfach daneben


Das ist aber so, denn derjenige der kopiert, erschleicht sich Leistungen bzw. Unterhaltungswerte, für die er nunmal nicht gezahlt hat. Widerlege das bitte, wenn du kannst.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 21.01.2009 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn auf 1 Original aber dann 30 spieler kommen ist das für nen hersteller eine ziemlich miese quote..


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn auf 1 Original aber dann 30 spieler kommen ist das für nen hersteller eine ziemlich miese quote..


Das ist vollkommen irrelevant. Zudem: Woher willst du wissen wie oft sich jenes Spiel ausgeborgt wurde? Videothek-Besitzer kaufen immer topaktuell ein, also Vollpreis. Und meistens haben die auch mehrere Exemplare des selben Spiels. 
Nun sag du mir mal, wo sich das für die Hersteller nicht lohnt.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Daran verdient der Hersteller keinen cent, lediglich die videothek verdient daran, das wär so als wenn ich mir jetzt jeden monat alle spiele kaufe und die für 3€ am tag verleihe, daran verdien ich sehr schnell mehr geld als das Spiel kostet und die kunden sind für den hersteller weg


Wie schon erwähnt wurde, die Videotheken müssen das Spiel selber auch kaufen. Des Weiteren war es mal so, dass es spezielle Versionen für Videotheken gibt / gab. Bei Filmen gibt es Versionen für die Videothek und für Spiele gab es früher auch welche, allerdings hab ich früher auch schon Spiele gesehen, die eben nicht die Verleihversion waren.

Warum / Wieso weiß ich natürlich nicht. Das ist aber desshalb interessant, weil solche Verleihversionen mit einem ganz anderem Lizenzmodell gehandelt werden.



> den wer kauft sich das spiel nachdem er es durch hat?..


Im Normalfall niemand, allerdings kannst du diese "Frage" auch auf Kopien aus dem Internet ummünzen. Das würde allerdings deine Aussage weiter oben ad absurdum führen, dass die Leute solche Kopien nur zum Testen laden.



> Btw wir haben 2008 MEHR spiele verkauft als 2007, ob für konsolen oder PC ist für Händler und Publisher eher weniger von relevanz, das problem haben höchstens die leute deren "konsole" nicht mehr unterstützt wird..


Hat auch niemand bestritten das der Gesamtumsatz dieser Branche nicht gestiegen wär. Ganz im Gegenteil. Allerdings sollte man sich die Verteilung der Umsätze für 2008 bitte mal genau anschauen. Die gesamte Branche hatte einen massiven Einbruch was den PC (!) Bereich betrifft, wohingegen Konsolen ( inkl. Handhelds ) einen massiven Zuwachs verzeichnen konnten.

Ich kann schon verstehen wenn Hersteller lieber für Konsole entwickeln, aber das ist ein anderes Thema und gehört in diese Diskussion nicht unbedingt hinein. 



> Ich mag auch keine Raubkopien, mir wär es auch lieb wenn jeder das Spiel kaufen könnte/würde, aber das kann einfach nicht jeder. Und dieses S/W denken das jede kopie ein verkauftes spiel ist ist einfach daneben


Du kannst deinen letzten Satz auch noch fünfhundertmal in diesem Thread wiederholen, allerdings sag ich dir dann immer das gleiche:

1. Das hat hier, in diesem Thread, niemand behauptet.
2. Das sagen auch nur einzelne Leute in der Industrie.
3. siehe 1.


----------



## HanFred (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

wir haben ja bereits in einem anderen thread darüber diskutiert, ob der entgeltliche verleih von spielen überhaupt legal ist.
klar bejahen kann man es jedenfalls nicht, bei filmen gibt's ja extra verleihversionen, die früher erscheinen als die ladenversion aber auch locker das zehnfache kosten.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

praktischerweise war ich zufällig gestern hier noch in der Videothek (nicht ohne einen stapel gebrauchtspiele mitzunehmen die da immer unter 5€ sind) 

Die Versionen die die da verleihen sind die ganz normalen versionen die wir Verkaufen, keine speziellen verleihversionen, die gibt es meines wissens nach bei Spielen nicht, weil den herstellern das sowieso ein Dorn im Auge ist

und es wird ja oft genug angeführt das auf 1 verkauftes spiel X raubkopien kommen, das ist bei videothekenverleih wohl nicht anders, also nicht Kopie sondern auf 1 verkauftes X verleihe.. deswegen stört die Publisher ja das Verleihgeschäft so massiv

und ja ich kenn die zahlen nicht, aber ich weiss das einige spiele ständig weg sind, wir hatten uns Lips leihen wollen für Silvester, alle 10 versionen ausgebucht bis ende Januar..

Also ich kann mich in den 90ern an eine klagewelle gegen software verleiher erinnern, Soft & Sale war so einer, die hatten danach keine mehr, nen paar jahre später hieß das dann "Test & Buy".. Quasi kaufen mit rückgaberecht, das ist legal


----------



## Rabowke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Versionen die die da verleihen sind die ganz normalen versionen die wir Verkaufen, keine speziellen verleihversionen, die gibt es meines wissens nach bei Spielen nicht, weil den herstellern das sowieso ein Dorn im Auge ist


Hat niemand das Gegenteil behauptet. Ich meinte früher gab es spezielle Verleihversionen von / für Spiele, allerdings wurden diese, wie du schon meintest, vom Hersteller nicht mehr herausgegeben eben weil das nicht so lukrativ ist. 

Das Punkt steht außer Frage, ändert aber an der eigentlichen Diskussion überhaupt nichts.



> und es wird ja oft genug angeführt das auf 1 verkauftes spiel X raubkopien kommen,


Das steht aber im Gegensatz zu deinem Text oben. Da steht das eine Kopie ein Original ist, auf den Beleg dieser Aussage wart ich immer noch. Vorallem in Relation auf diesen Thread, immerhin hast du den Punkt angesprochen, also möchte ich auch Beispiele sehen.



> das ist bei videothekenverleih wohl nicht anders, also nicht Kopie sondern auf 1 verkauftes X verleihe.. deswegen stört die Publisher ja das Verleihgeschäft so massiv


Steht außer Frage ... ist aber nicht Kern der Diskussion.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 21.01.2009 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben ja bereits in einem anderen thread darüber diskutiert, ob der entgeltliche verleih von spielen überhaupt legal ist.
> klar bejahen kann man es jedenfalls nicht, bei filmen gibt's ja extra verleihversionen, die früher erscheinen als die ladenversion aber auch locker das zehnfache kosten.


Da verdient der Hersteller wenigstens "überhaupt" etwas dran, aber bejahen kann man's nicht, da hast du recht.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

die aussage das 1 kopie 1 verkauf ist wird von diversen firmen gerne vor US gerichten genommen um ihren "schaden" zu beziffern.. die stammt nicht von mir

aber die eine sache bleibt, wie macht man kopierer zu ehrlichen kunden, und da gehen viele firmen den falschen weg, mit kopierschutz erreicht man das sicher nicht


----------



## crackajack (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 21.01.2009 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings wurden diese, wie du schon meintest, vom Hersteller nicht mehr herausgegeben eben weil das nicht so lukrativ ist.


Was mich dabei wundert sind Spieleflatrates.
Bei Spielern, die das komplette Angebot rauf und runter spielen, müsste das doch auch deutlich weniger lukrativ sein als bisherige Modelle. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man sich so eine Flatrate zulegt, wenn man nur ein Spiel pro Monat spielen will. Zumindest antesten dürfte man alles was einem irgendwie interessiert.
Müsste doch sogar günstiger sein wie die Videothek?


----------



## Rabowke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> die aussage das 1 kopie 1 verkauf ist wird von diversen firmen gerne vor US gerichten genommen um ihren "schaden" zu beziffern.. die stammt nicht von mir


Du antwortest immer noch nicht auf meinen Text. Du hast diese Aussage in diesem Thread ins Spiel gebracht, niemand anderes. Ich wollte von dir nur wissen, warum & in welchen Bezug.



> aber die eine sache bleibt, wie macht man kopierer zu ehrlichen kunden, und da gehen viele firmen den falschen weg, mit kopierschutz erreicht man das sicher nicht


----------



## Rabowke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				crackajack am 21.01.2009 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 21.01.2009 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bestimmt ... ich kann mir vorstellen, ohne es genau zu wissen, dass von solchen Anbietern entweder Rahmenverträge ( pauschale Summe X für die Nutzung vom Spiel Y für alle Abonnenten ) oder Stückpreise pro Spiel mit den Herstellern ausgehandelt wurden.

Wie sich sowas nun rechnet sei mal dahin gestellt ( für den Anbieter denke ich wie eben beim Preiskampf beim Breitbandinternet ( Mischkalkulation ) für den Publisher / Hersteller ... keine Ahnung ). Erfolgreich sind solche Dienste aber allemal, wenn nicht in Deutschland aber zumindest in Amerika ist Direct2Drive ziemlich gut dabei.


----------



## HanFred (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann mich in den 90ern an eine klagewelle gegen software verleiher erinnern, Soft & Sale war so einer, die hatten danach keine mehr, nen paar jahre später hieß das dann "Test & Buy".. Quasi kaufen mit rückgaberecht, das ist legal


hmm...
rückgabe ist etwas anderes, dafür bezahlt man nicht. bzw. kauft man ein spiel und erhält den gesamten kaufpreis zurückerstattet. wenn es so läuft, wie du beschreibst, ist es einfach nur ein verleih mit option auf kauf und rechtlich sicherlich damit gleichzusetzen. nur weil es einen anderen namen hat, ist es noch lange nichts anderes.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 21.01.2009 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



offiziell heisst das Testen und Kaufen, dieser Test entfolgt entgeldlich, und die summe wird dann vom Kaufpreis abgezogen. Das scheint wasserdicht zu sein, das machen nämlich beinah alle videotheken so

Früher hat man ja eine Verleihgebühr bezahlt ohne Kaufoption


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				crackajack am 21.01.2009 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 21.01.2009 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schätze mal, das du solche Flatrates, sofern du sie nutzt, gar nicht richtig auslasten könntest. Du kriegst pauschal 10 Spiele zur Verfügung und weißt doch gar nicht wo du anfangen sollst ^^. Und dann bezahlst du monatlich deine Account-gebühren, oder wie?
Für mich wär das nichts. Da such ich mir lieber ein Spiel raus, zocke das durch und widme mich dann dem nächsten.  
Wenn aber einer täglich 10 Stunden zockt, sollte sich die Flatrate für denjenigen lohnen, bloß wer hat so viel Zeit? Ich nicht.


----------



## HanFred (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> entgeldlich


das heisst entgel*t*lich. diesen fehler lese ich andauernd, das hat schon fast "standart"-ausmasse angenommen.

sorry für OT.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 21.01.2009 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich wüsste auch gerne mal warum mir das immer passiert, muss daran liegen das man das so selten benutzt


----------



## Bonkic (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 21.01.2009 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 21.01.2009 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 13:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das hatte ich in meiner abschlussprüfung, da war es richtig


----------



## TheChicky (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Also, wie schaffen es die Hersteller, aus nem Raubkopierer nen Kunden zu machen?

Über die Preise wird es nicht funktionieren. Über den Kopierschutz wird es nicht funktionieren. Über härtere Gesetze wird es nicht funktionieren. Wie dann?

Mein Vorschlag, eigentlich meine einzige Lösung, die ich dazu hätte:

- attraktive Onlineangebote samt erstklassigen Online-Multiplayer. Das funktioniert nur mit dem Original

Über kurz oder lang wird wohl auch der Singleplayer nur mit aktiver Internetverbindung zwecks Echtheitsüberprüfung kommen...


----------



## El_Cativo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 21.01.2009 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> - attraktive Onlineangebote samt erstklassigen Online-Multiplayer. Das funktioniert nur mit dem Original


Das ist bei einigen Genres sicherlich ein möglicher Weg, aber bereits bei Shootern (wo es eigentlich offensichtlich scheint) ists nicht ganz einfach. Ein Multiplayermodus zu Max Payne 2 ? Nö danke, interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Und was ist dann z.B. mit (Offline-)Rollenspielen (also meinetwegen Mass Effect, Fallout 3 usw..)?


----------



## Rabowke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 21.01.2009 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Über die Preise wird es nicht funktionieren.


Warum nicht? Weiß doch niemand. Das Problem ist, dass kein Publisher dieser Welt dieses Risiko eingeht und drei Spiele in Folge für einen absoluten Niedrigpreis verkauft.

Sagen wir mal 30 EUR pro Spiel. Warum drei in Folge? Damit sich das rumspricht und die Kunden an diesen Preis gewöhnt werden.



> Über den Kopierschutz wird es nicht funktionieren.


Oach doch ... über einen guten Kopierschutz würde das funktionieren, allerdings müsste man dafür wieder ein das System eingreifen und dagegen würden die Kunden revoltieren und in jedem Forum das böse R Wort verbreiten: Rootkit.



> Über härtere Gesetze wird es nicht funktionieren.


Die Frage kann man jetzt so nicht beantworten ... man müsste einen kleinen Mikrokosmos haben und schauen, ob sich dieser Vorschlag z.B. Internet für diese Person sperren, Erfolge trägt. Vllt. dienen die ersten 'Verurteilungen' ja als abschreckendes Beispiel.

In Amerika z.B. waren die Strafen 'damals' noch drakonischer ... da wurden die ersten Hacker verurteilt niemals mehr einen Computer anzufassen etc.pp.

Das halte ich für ziemlich übertrieben. 



> - attraktive Onlineangebote samt erstklassigen Online-Multiplayer. Das funktioniert nur mit dem Original


Hatte ich auch bereits in anderen Threads vorgeschlagen, allerdings muss ich gleich dazu sagen, dass mich der "Online-Multiplayer" von Spielen so gut wie nie interessiert.



> Über kurz oder lang wird wohl auch der Singleplayer nur mit aktiver Internetverbindung zwecks Echtheitsüberprüfung kommen...


... damit hätten wir wieder ein waschechtes DRM System & das gleiche Problem, was bei der Veröffentlich von Steam aufgetreten ist: was machen wenn der Server / Anbieter 'in die Knie geht' bzw. Insolvenz anmeldet?


----------



## TheChicky (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 21.01.2009 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ... damit hätten wir wieder ein waschechtes DRM System & das gleiche Problem, was bei der Veröffentlich von Steam aufgetreten ist: was machen wenn der Server / Anbieter 'in die Knie geht' bzw. Insolvenz anmeldet?



Einen Patch rausbringen, der die Notwendigkeit der Internetverbindung aufhebt?

So einfach ist das.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 21.01.2009 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Über kurz oder lang wird wohl auch der Singleplayer nur mit aktiver Internetverbindung zwecks Echtheitsüberprüfung kommen...



und das wird wieder gecrackt, damit gewinnt man keinen einzigen Kunden

Edna bricht aus gab es für 30€ und der hersteller kam garnicht mehr nach auszuliefern, die haben weit über kalkulation abgesetzt

um ehrlich zu sein, ein Crysis ist schon aufgrund der kürze auch nicht mehr wert als 30€ genauso wie nen Mirrors Edge..

ein programmierer der nicht bezahlt wird wird auch keinen patch mehr schreiben, man könnte die spiele freigeben, und damit cracks legal werden lassen

was ist eigentlich in euren augen mit Abandonware, sprich spiele die es seit 20 jahren nicht mehr gibt, wo aber die hersteller auf ihren rechten hocken, soll man die downloader auch gleich mitbestrafen?


----------



## Boesor (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 21.01.2009 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 21.01.2009 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur werden verdammt viele Pessimisten und Schwarzseher Stein und Bein schwören, dass genau dieser Patch niemals rauskommen würde.


----------



## Boesor (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 21.01.2009 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vergleich mal die Produktionskosten von Crysis mit edna bricht aus.
bei der Logik hätten wir nur noch derartige "Billigproduktionen".
Bei Adventures, die nicht gerade von technik leben mag das funktionieren, bei Shootern und vielen anderen Spielen kaum.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ein programmierer der nicht bezahlt wird wird auch keinen patch mehr schreiben, man könnte die spiele freigeben, und damit cracks legal werden lassen


Der Programmier hält aber nicht die Rechte an der Verwertung. Du mischt immer Dinge die überhaupt nichts miteinander zutun haben.   



> was ist eigentlich in euren augen mit Abandonware, sprich spiele die es seit 20 jahren nicht mehr gibt, wo aber die hersteller auf ihren rechten hocken, soll man die downloader auch gleich mitbestrafen?


Recht ist Recht. Punkt. Was man persönlich verstehen kann steht auf der eine Seite, aber das Recht ist nunmal nicht beugsam. Ergo, ja. Sollte man.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.01.2009 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 21.01.2009 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man muss kein Pessimist sein um so zu denken, Realist tut es auch. Mal ehrlich, warum *sollte* ein Entwickler der Insolvenz anmeldet soetwas machen und noch Zeit / Geld in soetwas stecken? Was passiert wenn der Entwickler die Rechte zur Vermarktung dem Publisher übertragen hat?

Der Entwickler 'darf' nichts machen, geht pleite. Fünf Jahre später streckt der Publisher die Hufe & hat weder das technische Know-How noch den Willen für ein fünf jahre altes Spiel einen "Crack" zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## TheChicky (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 21.01.2009 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann sein, aber wenn mans geschickt macht, wird es einige Wochen dauern, bis da ein halbwegs funktionierender Crack existiert. Diese Wochen reichen aus, um jede Menge Leute die nicht so lang warten wollen, in die Kaufhäuser zu bringen.

Du wirst sehn, bei Diablo3 wird der Single und Multiplayer quasi identisch sein und nur übers B.net laufen. Raubkopierer haben bei sowas keine Chance mehr.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 21.01.2009 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Raubkopierer haben bei sowas keine Chance mehr.


So euphorisch wäre ich nicht, es gibt immerhin "gecrackte" Server für WoW, d.h. es wird nicht lange dauern und es gibt ein 'eigenes' b.net.


----------



## HLP-Andy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 21.01.2009 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat auch niemand bestritten das der Gesamtumsatz dieser Branche nicht gestiegen wär. Ganz im Gegenteil. Allerdings sollte man sich die Verteilung der Umsätze für 2008 bitte mal genau anschauen. Die gesamte Branche hatte einen massiven Einbruch was den PC (!) Bereich betrifft, wohingegen Konsolen ( inkl. Handhelds ) einen massiven Zuwachs verzeichnen konnten.


Einspruch!
Der Retail-Umsatz von PC-Spielen ist gesunken, der Gesamtumsatz (inklusive Online-Vertrieb wie Steam, Microtransaktionen oder Abos, z.B. World of Warcraft) ist auch beim PC gestiegen. Nur verschiebt sich der eben mehr und mehr von Retail zu Online, deshalb gab es jetzt auch in den USA ein Minus von 14% - aber eben nur im Einzelhandel.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.01.2009 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 14:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crysis ist auch ein titel der international verkauft wird und eine viel breitere Zielgruppe hat als ein ComicAdventure auf dem Technischen stand von 1999, davon ausgehend sind die verkaufszahlen von EBA verdammt hoch


----------



## Boesor (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 21.01.2009 14:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und inwiefern war das jetzt ne Antwort auf meinen Einwand?


----------



## LittleDreamer (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Also, mein Gedanke war hier: Valve muss sich nicht wirklich Gedanken machen, denn, wer ein Spiel richtig online spielen will, wie eben Left4Dead, CSS, DoD, TF2,.., der kauft sich die Spiele. Vor allem bekommt man dann auch wirklich Qualität und nicht irgendein halbfertiges Produkt!


----------



## HLP-Andy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Valve hat auch zahlreiche SP-Spiele, vor gut einem Jahr Episode Two und Portal und mit Episode Three und Portal 2 sind momentan ausschließlich Singleplayer-Spiele in Entwicklung. (Von denen die angekündigt sind, man weiß ja nie, woran Valve noch so arbeitet...) Also kann sich Valve nicht nur auf den "Kopierschutz" den Online-Spiele mit sich bringen verlassen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 21.01.2009 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 21.01.2009 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht hat der Entwickler/Publisher schon längst eine Backup-Lösung für den Fall, dass die Server in sagen wir 3 Jahren für manche ältere DRM-Spiele (z. B. BioShock) abgeschaltet werden? *spekulier*

Also mal im Ernst: So leicht wie Hackern bzw. Crackern es fällt, DRM zu umgehen, kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das es so schwierig sein wird, jene Onlineaktivierung per Patch zu deaktivieren, beispielsweise indem man  ein Programm im Hintergrund laufen lässt was den Securom-Server emuliert oder Vergleichbares. 

Wenn alle Dämme brechen, sprich Entwickler nebst Publisher gehen Pleite, muss die Firma Securom eben solche Patches anbieten, sind sie doch der Urheber des Kopierschutzes und demnach Ansprechpartner Nummer 1.


----------



## pirx (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Internet: Valve zum Thema Raubkopien:*



			
				System am 19.01.2009 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Da kommt mir wieder mal in den Sinn, das ich glatt vergessen habe wie lange ich schon auf die 3.Staffel von Battlestar Galactica D warte... 1 Jahr... 1,5 vielleicht sogar 2? Mittlerweile läuft aufm FOX die *4.* Staffel, ohne das ich jemals die Chance gehabt hätte, die 3. zu kaufen! Die haben doch alle einen an der Waffel ... ^^


----------



## TheChicky (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 21.01.2009 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 21.01.2009 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, die paar 100 Leute, die da wirklich spielen und alle gewaltigen Nachteile, die das bringt, akzeptieren, machen das Kraut nicht wirklich fett 

Nicht umsonst ist Diablo 2 noch immer in den Verkaufscharts!


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Internet: Valve zum Thema Raubkopien:*

Es wird ja immer behauptet man müsse einfach einen Online-Part machen und schon verkauft sich das. Dabei stimmt das im Grunde gar nicht. Gerade der Online-Bereich ist hart umkämpft und viele Spieler haben mittlerweile ihr Spiel gefunden, dass sie auch teilweise über Jahre hinweg spielen. Man braucht ja nur nüchtern betrachten, von welchen Spielen sich in den letzten Monaten eins im Onlinebereich durchgesetzt hat? Das waren nur extrem wenige. Bei den meisten Spielen würde ich sagen, wurde der Online-Part von vielen erst gar nicht angerührt. Das zeigt sich auch bei diversen Spielstatistiken, da werden doch meist online Spiele gezockt die schon mehrere Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Also stimmt das so ganz nicht. Und ein The Witcher hat sich ja auch großartig verkauft, obwohl es nur einen Einzelspielerpart bot. Es muss eben einfach gut sein, egal ob SP oder MP, das ist das Wichtigste.
Nur auf Online zu setzen, wäre daher auch nicht das Richtige.

Und noch was zu dem Spieleausleihen. Das hat leider auch einen großen Nachteil. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Spieler sich ein Spiel aus der Videothek ausleihen, einen Keks draufhauen, das Spiel am nächsten Tag zurück bringen und einfach weiterspielen. Werden sicher nicht wenige sein. Leider.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 21.01.2009 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn alle Dämme brechen, sprich Entwickler nebst Publisher gehen Pleite, muss die Firma Securom eben solche Patches anbieten, sind sie doch der Urheber des Kopierschutzes und demnach Ansprechpartner Nummer 1.



SecuROM muss garnichts..


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 21.01.2009 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hat der Entwickler/Publisher schon längst eine Backup-Lösung für den Fall, dass die Server in sagen wir 3 Jahren für manche ältere DRM-Spiele (z. B. BioShock) abgeschaltet werden? *spekulier*


Bei BioShock wurde soweit ich weiß nur die Limitierung der Aktivierung entfernt, Online aktivieren muss man es wohl nach wie vor.

D.h. wenn es irgendwann mal keine SecuROM Authentifizierungsserver mehr geben sollte, dann hat man weiterhin ein Problem.



> Also mal im Ernst: So leicht wie Hackern bzw. Crackern es fällt, DRM zu umgehen, kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das es so schwierig sein wird, jene Onlineaktivierung per Patch zu deaktivieren, beispielsweise indem man  ein Programm im Hintergrund laufen lässt was den Securom-Server emuliert oder Vergleichbares.


Das hat auch niemand bezweifelt das es schwierig ist oder gar unmöglich, ganz im Gegenteil. Allerdings hab ich weiter oben die Gründe aufgeführt die gg. so ein Vorgehen des Herstellers bzw. Publishers sprechen könnten.

SecuROM Server halt ich wiederum für technisch verdammt schwierig, aber ich lass mich mit der Zeit gerne eines besseren belehren. 



> Wenn alle Dämme brechen, sprich Entwickler nebst Publisher gehen Pleite, muss die Firma Securom eben solche Patches anbieten, sind sie doch der Urheber des Kopierschutzes und demnach Ansprechpartner Nummer 1.


Leider ist dies nicht der Fall. SecuROM *darf* überhaupt keinen Kopierschutz entfernen weil sie dann die Rechte des Rechteinhabers verletzten würden und, schlussendlich, einen "Crack" veröffentlichen würden.

Dein Ansprechpartner bleibt der Händler bzw. der Publisher ( der Händler wird dich eh weiterleiten ). D.h. man muss einfach auf den "good-will" des Publisher / Herstellers hoffen und im schlimmsten Fall passiert: *garnichts*.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 21.01.2009 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SecuROM _darf_ garnichts.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.01.2009 07:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 21.01.2009 23:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja ok, oder so halt, jedenfalls sind werden die nen teufel tun, der einzige der das kann ist der entwickler bzw je nach verträgen der publisher, und wenn entsprechender pleite geht gibts es auch keinen "Kopierschutz entferner" mehr

und solche firmenpleiten sind garnicht so unrealistisch

ganz zu schweigen davon das man so freischaltungen auch für andere zwecke benutzen könnte, wenn jetzt sagen wir Firma X ne zeit lang das spiel Y verkauft, dann aber Y2 kommt, könnte Firma X der meinung sein das Spieler sich gefälligst Y2 kaufen sollen und schalten die aktivierungsserver für Spiel Y einfach ab


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.01.2009 08:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz zu schweigen davon das man so freischaltungen auch für andere zwecke benutzen könnte, wenn jetzt sagen wir Firma X ne zeit lang das spiel Y verkauft, dann aber Y2 kommt, könnte Firma X der meinung sein das Spieler sich gefälligst Y2 kaufen sollen und schalten die aktivierungsserver für Spiel Y einfach ab


Gab es eigentlich schon einen Präzedenzfall, wo ein DRM-geschütztes Spiel nicht mehr aktiviert werden konnte aufgrund von Server-Abschaltungen?


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 22.01.2009 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 22.01.2009 08:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja, prey.
(und vermutlich alle anderen titel, die über den gleichen dienst beziehbar waren).


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 22.01.2009 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 22.01.2009 11:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gab es da irgendeinen Plan B, oder hat man die Spieler auf deutsch gesagt verrecken lassen?


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 22.01.2009 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 22.01.2009 11:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so weit ich weiss, wurde den onlinebeziehern eine boxversion zugeschickt.
das funktionierte natürlich nur deshalb, weil der entwickler, nämlich 3drealms, noch exisitierte.

wenn also valve und damit gleichzeitig steam pleite geht, kann es durchaus passieren, dass viele spieler auf dem trockenen sitzen. 
wäre aber sicherlich möglich, dass valve da vorgesorgt hat. 

vielleicht kann hlp-andy was dazu sagen.


----------



## HanFred (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 22.01.2009 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Gab es da irgendeinen Plan B, oder hat man die Spieler auf deutsch gesagt verrecken lassen?


es wurde zuerst ein "crack"-patch angekündigt, kurz darauf hat man aber dann ladenversionen an Triton-kunden verschickt.
ob's den patch je gab, weiss ich nicht.

@Bonkic: eben, dass es den entwickler noch gab, war sicherlich entscheidend.


----------



## crackajack (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 22.01.2009 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Gab es da irgendeinen Plan B, oder hat man die Spieler auf deutsch gesagt verrecken lassen?


Wurden glaube ich in Steam integriert.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 22.01.2009 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn also valve und damit gleichzeitig steam pleite geht, kann es durchaus passieren, dass viele spieler auf dem trockenen sitzen.
> wäre aber sicherlich möglich, dass valve da vorgesorgt hat.


Und andere Publisher, wie EA, hätten womöglich ebenso vorgesorgt. Aber solange dazu keiner Stellung bezieht, kann man ewig gegen DRM argumentieren, da ja das Damokles-Schwert über den Servern schwebt. Hmmm... ich weiß nicht.


----------



## HLP-Andy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 22.01.2009 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, prey.
> (und vermutlich alle anderen titel, die über den gleichen dienst beziehbar waren).


Prey wurde auf Wunsch sowohl als Retail-Version verschickt als auch ermöglicht, es über Steam  zu aktivieren und dort runterzuladen.




			
				Bonkic am 22.01.2009 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn also valve und damit gleichzeitig steam pleite geht, kann es durchaus passieren, dass viele spieler auf dem trockenen sitzen.
> wäre aber sicherlich möglich, dass valve da vorgesorgt hat.
> 
> vielleicht kann hlp-andy was dazu sagen.


1. Wie schon vorher erwähnt, kann man Steam nicht mit Triton vergleichen. Letzteres hatte kaum Nutzer, keine Bekanntheit, nichts. So wie Triton würde Steam niemals nie abgeschaltet werden, es würden sich wahrscheinlich auf der Stelle 20 Firmen finden, die Steam (und die >15 Millionen Nutzeraccounts) sofort übernehmen würden, von Microsoft über EA bis Google.
2. Valve hat mehrfach gesagt, dass es einen entsprechenden Patch für Steam gibt. Zitat: "Wir haben ihn entwickelt, wir haben ihn getestet, er funktioniert und wir warten nur noch darauf, ihn niemals einsetzen zu müssen." (sinngemäß)


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 24.01.2009 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Valve hat mehrfach gesagt, dass es einen entsprechenden Patch für Steam gibt. Zitat: "Wir haben ihn entwickelt, wir haben ihn getestet, er funktioniert und wir warten nur noch darauf, ihn niemals einsetzen zu müssen." (sinngemäß)


Dann sollte Securom ähnliches in der Hinterhand haben, falls die DRM-Server den Geist aufgeben, gehackt werden oder sonstwas. Also sind die Befürchtungen vieler Spieler meines Erachtens unbegründet, das sie ihre Spiele in 10 Jahren nicht mehr spielen können.
Da wird sich niemand die Blöße geben und die Gamer um ihre rechtmäßig erworbenen Spiele betrügen.


----------



## Raptor (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 24.01.2009 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 24.01.2009 11:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Problem ist doch einfach das dieser Fall noch nicht eingetreten ist und man vermutlich frühestens in drei eher in fünf Jahren sehen kann, ob es sowas schon gibt. Und bei EA bin ich da sehr kritisch, weil man schon teilweise in der ihrem Onlinestore die Spiele nur für ein halbes Jahr bzw. für einen begrenzten Zeitraum kaufen kann und das für den vollen Preis.Die Frage ist im Endeffekt ob ein Patch, so wie es bei Steam der Fall zu sein scheint, schon mitentwickelt wurde oder nicht. Wenn nein ist es eine Kostensache so einen Patch noch zu bringen, wobei ich nicht weiß wie aufwendig es ist SecuROM bzw. DRM zu entfernen. Bei Earth 2160 gab es einen Patch der die Onlineabfrage aufgehoben hat, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt konnte man diese Abfrage auch schon lange umgehen.
Allgemein hoffe ich nicht das der ganze Mist in der kompletten Branche übernommen wird, so sieht es aber leider aus. Steam ist für mich persönlich absolut kein Vorteil gegenüber dem DRM von EA. Steam ist für mich auch nur ein DRM System, wenn auch anders als das SecuROM/DRM System. Besonders der Einsatz von VAC bzw. wie er eingesetzt wird inklusive der Begründungen würden mir zuviel sorgen machen. Dazu ein Auszug aus einer Diskussion in einem anderen Forum http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8252191&postcount=43. Ich bin mal echt gespannt wie Blizzard bzw. Activision ihre zukünftigen Spiele schützen wollen, angeblich ja nicht wie EA etc.. Persönlich kann man ja leider nicht soviel gegen diesen Trend von DRM machen ausser Produkte unterstützen die kein DRM haben bzw. kein SecuROM (Fallout 3 ist so ein Grenzfall). Aber solche Aktionen, dass jemand sich z.B. Prince of Persia kauft weil kein DRM eingesetzt wird sind nichts für mich. Ich will an dem Spiel Spaß haben und nur weil es kein DRM hat ist es noch kein Kaufgrund für mich. Im Gegensatz ist für mich die Hürde ein Spiel zu kaufen was DRM hat aus verschiedenen Gründe schon wesentlich höher, egal wie gut das Spiel ist.


----------



## HLP-Andy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 24.01.2009 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders der Einsatz von VAC bzw. wie er eingesetzt wird inklusive der Begründungen würden mir zuviel sorgen machen. Dazu ein Auszug aus einer Diskussion in einem anderen Forum http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8252191&postcount=43.


Verstehe nicht, welche Sorgen man sich darüber machen soll? Die VAC-Datenbank wird mit bekannten Cheats und deren Speicherstruktur gefüttert. Während dem Zocken wird der Arbeitsspeicher mit diesen bekannten Cheats verglichen und falls es eine Übereinstimmung gibt, wird der Account von VAC gebannt. Es ist technisch unmöglich, dass es dabei zu einem Fehler kommt, weil der Code identisch sein muss. VAC bannt nicht, weil sich ein Programm so verhält wie ein Cheat (etwa weil es im Grafiktreiber herumpfuscht, wie es auch Wallhacks tun), sondern ausschließlich dann, wenn der Code mit dem eines bekannten Cheats identisch ist. Und dass alle Nullen und Einsen im Arbeitsspeicher exakt so aussehen, wie bei einem Cheat, obwohl man keinen Cheat hat - da ist es wohl wahrscheinlicher, dass man mit den selben Zahlen in allen Lotterien der Welt gleichzeitig gewinnt, während Bundeskanzler Oskar Lafontaine gerade die kürzlich gelandeten Außerirdischen begrüßt...

Pro: Es gibt keine ungerechtfertigten Banns.
Contra: Neue Cheats werden nicht erkannt, sondern erst sobald sie in der Datenbank sind.

Und Fakt ist, dass es bisher auch noch keinen falschen Bann gegeben hat. Gibt zwar genug die sich aufregen, aber am Ende geben sie dann doch kleinlaut zu, es mal ausprobiert zu haben oder dass ihr "kleiner Bruder" gecheatet hätte, usw. Wer ehrlich ist, hat nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## JarodKhoon (26. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Stimmt, Steam ist auch ein Fall für sich. Ich hatte mal meine Zugangsdaten verlegt, wusste aber meine E-Mail Adresse noch. Habe mich darauf hin an den Support gewand, um diese mir zu kommen zu lassen. Was bei meinem Bruder gefunzt hatte, klappte bei mir mir überhaupt nicht. Nach 5x Anschreiben hatte ich es aufgeben. Mußte mir die Games neu kaufen, nur gab es zu Zeit das Packet grad nich zu kaufen. Hinzu kommt, man muß ständig zum online sein, Steam läuft im Hintergrund weiter. Is die Leitung aus irgend einem Grund gekappt, Arschkarte. Was ich mittlerweile nich mehr verstehen kann ist, das man fast schon die Preise wie von den Konsolen Games hat.  Und dann noch diese grottigen Portierungen und dafür braucht man ein Highend System?   Der Schrott läuft dann trotzdem nich mal vernüftig auf diesen Systemen. Und was Demos angeht, die gibts auch kaum noch. Höchstens für Konsolen. In gewisserweiser kann ich es nachvollziehen, warum es viele gibt die sich Game erst ziehen & sich entscheiden, ob sie es nun kaufen o. nicht. Da man ja zu Beta-Tester degradiert wird. Ich heiße es aber nicht für gut. Es ist falsch. Kopierschutz hin o. her. Ich finde der Preis für ein Game sollte nicht über 40,-€ gehen, für der Normal Version. 60,-€, kann dann von mir aus die C.E. kosten. 
Auch wenn ich damit allein stehe. Aber ich denke & finde, die Masse bringt das Geld. Und nicht überteuerte Games, die niemand kauft. weil sie schlecht programiert sind o. portiert sind. EA beweisst seit einiger Zeit, das sie den falsche Weg gehen. So behält man bzw. gewinnt man keine Kunden. 

*Frage mal @All. Wie kommen die Games denn, noch vor dem eigendlichen Release is Netz? Wenn doch angeblich soviel Gedönst gemacht wird, um dies zu verhindern. An irgend etwas muß es ja liegen.* 
Ich hoffe, aber glaube nich daran. Das evtl. EA sich doch noch besinnt & einen Patch, ähnlich dem von Blizzard raus bringt. So braucht man kein CD/ DVD im Laufwerk. Ich habe mit Blizzards Kopierschutz keine Probs. Ich möchte hier nich Propagieren. Ich finde es halt nur sehr traurig, als Anhänger von der C&C Reihe von EA so behandelt zu werden. 

Achja, nen Kumpel von mir, is nur am rumfluchen. Er hat C&C Red Alert & Mirror´s Edge auf dem Rechner (Original), nur hebelt sich der SecRom selbst aus. Er kann nur Mirror´s Edge zocken, C&C möchte immer wieder die DVD haben o. verweigert mit ner netten Meldung den Zugriff. Auch nett.

Nochwas zum Schluß. Ich finde es ziemlich beschämend & beleidigend, von den Publishern erstmal gleich zum potenziellen Raubkopierer/ Kleinkriminellen erklärt zu werden. Aber meine Kohle wollen sie. PCGames & die anderen Magazine sollten sich da evtl. mal, auch da für uns stark machen. So wie für die "Killerspiele" Kanpange der Regierung.


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

wie die spieler früher ins netz kommen? gibt mehrere möglichkeiten

Händler bekommen die titel schonmal  ne woche früher, oder ein paar tage. Mitnehmen, Rippen, erledigt

Großhändler bekommen die teile noch früher

die nächste möglichkeit ist dann noch direkt vom hersteller, kommt selten vor ist aber so..


----------



## JarodKhoon (30. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

*Ich gehe mal davon aus, das bestimmt die eine o. andere Kopie vom Hersteller selbst kommt.*


----------

